# Der Cube Reaction TM Thread



## MTBpleasure (10. Juli 2018)

Ich eröffne hier einen eigenen Cube Reaction TM Thread.

Was ist das Cube Reaction TM überhaupt? Das Cube Reaction TM ist ein sportliches stabiles Trail HT das in den Trails so richtig Spaß macht. Mit seinen 27,5" 2,6" breiten Reifen könnte man es fast noch zu den +Bikes dazu zählen.  

Hier der Link direkt zu dem Bike:
https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-greynblack-2018/

Hier könnten zum Beispiel folgende Bereiche diskutiert oder gezeigt werden:

- Erfahrungen, Tests
- Galerie, Fotos auch von Touren
- Kauferfahrungen, Grössenempfehlungen
- Wartezimmer
- Umbauten, Veränderungen am Bike selbst
- etc.

Es ist alles erlaubt aber es MUSS sich um das Cube Reaction TM handeln wenn ihr hier kommentiert.

Auf einen netten Austausch. Bin gespannt, wie viele Cube Reaction TM Besitzer sich hier zusammen finden.


----------



## MTBpleasure (10. Juli 2018)

Ich mache auch gleich den Anfang. Mein TM besitze ich jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten und bin damit schon einiges gefahren und das Bike hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. 

Ich selbst bin 185 cm groß und habe ich eine Schittlänge von 81 cm. Ich habe mich für den 20" Rahmen entschieden was zu 100% passt. 

Positives habe ich einiges zu berichten und negatives nur ganz wenig.

Das Positive:
- der Rahmen ist sehr stabil und steif. Der Lack ist gegenüber Steinschlägen unempfindlich. Am Unterrohr ist eine Folie verklebt.
- die Gabel die Fox 34 mit 130 mm Federweg schluckt so einiges weg
- die Magura MT Trail Custom Bremsen sind mega. Ich wiege über 100 kg und in steilen Abfahrten hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie das Gefühl die Bremsen lassen mich in Stich
- die Cube Dropper Post Vario Sattelstütze funktioniert solide und der Schalter sitzt am Lenker dort, wo man normaler Weise den Schalthebel für den Umwerfer vermutet
- die 1fach Übersetzung von 32x 11-46 reicht aus um die Trails zu rocken. Steile Rampen sind manchmal schwierig aber machbar
- die 2,6" Schwalbe Nobby Nic Reifen haben Grip ohne Ende und einen Platten hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Auf tubeless werde ich nicht umrüsten
- der LRS ist sehr stabil. Bei anderen Herstellern hatte ich anfangs immer mal wieder Speichenbrüche am Cube nicht
- viele weitere Teile sind von RaceFace und hier gibt es nichts zu meckern. Grundsätzlich ist das Bike solide ausgestattet und man muss ab Kauf nicht gleich zwingend etwas ändern

Das Negative:
- bereits nach 10 Wochen musste der Freilauf gewartet werden
- die Rahmen sind nur in 16, 18, 20 & 22" erhältlich. In 17, 19 & 21" ist der Rahmen nicht erhältlich
- das Tretlager sitzt recht tief und in Verbindung mit großen Flatpedalen sorgte das bei mir für ein Aufsitzen mit den Pedalen in schwierigem Gelände. Seitdem ich auf kleine SPD Pedale umgerüstet habe besteht dieses Problem nicht mehr
- die Verarbeitung des Bikes ist größtenteils gut außer bei der Zugführung die Kunststoffführung hatte einen Grat der nicht schön anzuschauen war aber das ist jetzt "meckern" auf hohen Niveau.

Wie bereits erwähnt ist das Bike solde ausgestattet aber die üblichen Kleinigkeiten musste ich dann doch tauschen:
- der original Sattel war mir zu unbequem. Diesen tauschte ich gegen einen WTB Volt Race
- die original Griffe tauschte ich gegen hellblaue Ergon GA3 Griffe
- anfangs fuhr ich das Bike mit Flatpedalen die ich dann aber gegen SPD Pedale ausgetauscht hatte
- als Flaschenhalter montierte ich zwei Topeak Ninja die ich optisch sehr schön finde und auch gut zum Bike passen

weiteres werde ich nur bei defekten Verändern.

Genug geschrieben hier ein paar Bilder:

Erste Ausfahrt bei einem Gemisch aus Schlamm und Schnee auf den großen Feldberg im Taunus hoch. Hier wurde das Bike gleich gut eingeweiht.  Anbauteile wurden noch nicht verändert.




 


Nach der Tour



Nach der Dusche




ein paar Monate später wieder im Taunus. Dieses Mal war es nur ein bisschen staubig dafür aber sehr heiß.



 

 

 

 

 

 



So und jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## takisf (11. Juli 2018)

Ich bin seit kurzem auch ein stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction TM Bikes.

Wie kam es dazu?
Das Reaction TM hatte mich schon eine Weile sehr interessiert, das es einfach aufgebaut ist, aber eine breites Einsatzspektrum bietet.
Ich konnte das Bike aber leider nirgends in meiner Nähe live anschauen also habe ich das Forum durchsucht und gesehen, das der Threadersteller MTBpleasure eines besitzt  Nach vielem hin und herschreiben und einer top Beratung (nochmal ein großes Danke dafür  ) habe ich am Ende das Reaction TM über einen Bikeladen um die Ecke bestellt. 

Problem war anfangs die Größe des Rahmens. Mit einer Größe von 1,78 und einer Schrittlänge von 86cm wäre 19 Zoll das Optimum. Hatte zuvor im Bikeladen ein 19 Zoll Reaction getestet (nicht das TM). Da aber die Geometrie des TM anders ist, wurde mir das 20 Zoll empfohlen.

Gesagt getan, ich habe mir das Teil im Laden bestellt und auch direkt die Eagle GX 1x12er Schaltung anbringen lassen.
Als das Bike ankam war ich erstmal von der Optik total begeistert. In Natura sieht die Farbe spitze aus. Auch die Rahmengröße hatte perfekt gepasst, habe mich direkt wohl gefühlt. Auch bereits nach ein paar Touren ist alles bestens. 
Somit ist 20 Zoll auch bei meiner Größe genau richtig.


Ich habe noch nicht so viele Touren bestreitet, kann aber folgendes von dem Bike berichten:
- Die Magura Bremsen sind nach dem Einfahren wirklich stark. Absolut tolle Kontrolle beim Bremsen (ich wiege 85kg).
- Die Fox Gabel macht sich im Gelände sehr gut, extremere Trails konnte ich aber noch nicht testen. Ich denke die Gabel packt mit ihren 130mm Federweg einiges.
- Mit der umgerüsteten 1x12er Schaltung kann man absolut alles fahren. Steile Berge sind damit sehr gut machbar.
- Die Sattelstütze ist solide und war bei meinen ersten Ausfahrten sehr zuverlässig. Ich finde die ist vollkommen ausreichend.

Negatives kann ich bisher noch nichts berichten. Bin bisher wunschlos glücklich mit dem Rad 

So bevor ich hier endlos weiterschreibe ein paar Bilder


----------



## maaru (11. Juli 2018)

Ich werde im laufe der Woche (sobald mein Rad fertig ist) zum Kreis der Reaction TM Fahrer gehören, dann werden auch ein paar Fotos folgen.
Bis dahin hier noch ein paar Links von Tests für das Reaction TM:

http://off.road.cc/content/review/bikes/cube-reaction-tm-review-1629-review

http://bikemag.hu/english/cube-reaction-tm-bicycle-test-its-a-fricking-tank

https://translate.google.com/transl.../article/predstavenie-cube-reaction-tm-.xhtml


----------



## MTBpleasure (11. Juli 2018)

maaru schrieb:


> Ich werde im laufe der Woche (sobald mein Rad fertig ist) zum Kreis der Reaction TM Fahrer gehören, dann werden auch ein paar Fotos folgen.
> Bis dahin hier noch ein paar Links von Tests für das Reaction TM:
> 
> http://off.road.cc/content/review/bikes/cube-reaction-tm-review-1629-review
> ...



Dann bin ich gespannt, was da von dir noch kommen mag.


----------



## maaru (15. Juli 2018)

Endlich ist die erste Strecke gefahren. Das Rad macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Es fährt sehr agil aber läuft doch sehr ruhig. Die Gabel fängt jede Unebenheit sehr gut ab. Ich bin begeistert.

Ich bin 178cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 85cm, hab mich auch für 20" Reaction entschieden. 

Das einzige was geändert wurde sind Sattel (Ergon SMA 3), Pedale (RFR Flat) und Griffe (Ergon GE1).

+ Die Gabel spricht extrem gut an und kommt mit 130mm sehr steif daher.
+ Die Bremsen sind ein Traum wenn sie eingebremst sind, genaue Dosierung und rasantes Stoppverhalten.
+ An die Schrittfreiheit mit der Sattelstütte muss ich mich erst gewöhnen, aber sie ist absolut ausreichend und funktioniert einwandfrei.
+ Das ganze Rad macht einen sehr hochwertigen und stimmig durchdachten Eindruck.


----------



## MTBpleasure (16. Juli 2018)

@maaru

Herzlich Willkommen im Club der Reaction TM Fahrer. irgendwie ist das für mich komisch "mein" Bike in etwas anderer Optik zu sehen.  Bin gespannt, wie es bei dir weiter geht mit dem Bike. Ist schon etwas an Veränderungen geplant?

Ich war jetzt die letzten 3 Tage mit meinem 29er unterwegs aber die nächste Ausfahrt ist auch wieder mit dem Reaction TM. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## maaru (17. Juli 2018)

Nee ich denke nicht das ich soweit etwas ändern muss, was auch der Gedanke beim Kauf war. Das einzige was ich angeplant habe ist ein Umbau auf Tubeless, aber erst bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## dallimann (19. Juli 2018)

Hey zusammen!
Seit zwei Wochen fahre ich das Reaction TM in der Grüße M bei 173cm und 82er Schrittlänge. Ich habe noch ein Cube Stereo 140 HPA SL und habe etwas mit besserer Uphill Performance gesucht, was aber bergab genauso viel Spaß machen soll. Das Bike wird hauptsächlich auf flachen, wurzeligen und verwinkelten Waldtrails bewegt und auf den Halden hier am Rande des Ruhgebiets, d.h. auch kurze knackige Anstiege (bis 150hm) und ebensolche Downhills. Der relativ kurze Rahmen und kurze Reach (41,5cm) ist genau richtig dafür, wie ich finde, ein sehr agiles Bike mit gutem Antritt, bergauf der Hammer! Auf steilen Downhill Passagen dagegen gibt das Bike nicht ganz so viel Sicherheit, wie mein Stereo, bin aber sehr überrascht, wie laufruhig es dennoch ist und wie gut die Reifen die Unebenheiten schlucken. Trotz des kurzen Rahmens habe ich nie ein Überschlagsgefühl. Ansonsten ein super Rahmen mit toller Optik. Das Tretlager sitzt vielleicht etwas tief, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell.
Die Komponenten sind sehr ordentlich, die Bremsen topp, die Gabel hätte ich gern trotz meiner 68kg etwas progressiver und habe mir noch einen zweiten Volume Spacer bestellt. Schaltwerk und Trigger habe ich gegen SRAM GX getauscht, finde die Schaltperformance besser, aber das ist wohl eine Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe. Es funktioniert übrigens super mit der 11-46 SLX Kassette. Ebenfalls habe ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet und fahre die Reifen jetzt mit ca. 1,3 bar.
Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden und finde Preis-Leistung überragend; Magura Bremesen, XT/SLX Schaltung, Vario Sattelstütze, Race Face Kurbeln,-Lenker, -Vorbau, FOX Gabel mit 34er Standrohren, Steckachse auch hinten usw. sind in der Preisklasse schwer zu finden.


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. Juli 2018)

Und siehe da. Wir werden immer mehr. Jetzt sind wir schon 4 stolze Besitzer eines Reactin TM´s.


----------



## Nico2501 (7. August 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Und siehe da. Wir werden immer mehr. Jetzt sind wir schon 4 stolze Besitzer eines Reactin TM´s.


5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Email (8. August 2018)

Also ist das TM uneingeschränkt Uphill tauglich!?


----------



## dallimann (8. August 2018)

Email schrieb:


> Also ist das TM uneingeschränkt Uphill tauglich!?



Für mich geht das TM schon sehr gut den Berg hoch. Andere werden das vielleicht nicht bestätigen, weil im allgemeinen eine lange Reach und längere Kettenstreben beim Uphill von Vorteil sind. Da hat das TM eher eine gemäßigte, allroundige, fast gemütliche Geometrie. Ich bin aber auch kein Profi, der alles aus einem Bike herausholen kann. Fahrstil, persönliche Vorliebe, Körperbau, Fitness...alles spielt zusammen, daher gibt es wahrscheinlich keine allgemeingültige "uneingeschränkte" Tauglichkeit für Up- oder Downhill. Am besten ist immer noch eine Probefahrt. Die Traktion der breiten Reifen ist auf jeden Fall vorteilhaft und die Übersetzung finde ich mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Email (8. August 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Das TM ist neben dem Radon Jeaulos AL 9.0 2x11 und dem Stevens Tremalzo, in der engeren Wahl. Cube und Stevens haben den Vorteil, das man sie auch Probefahren kann. Das Bike hat auf jedenfall eine gewisse "Aura"!!!


----------



## Email (12. August 2018)

So. Gestern das Bike in 20 Zoll probegefahren. Rahmengröße war mir tatsächlich zu klein! Bike in Größe 22 bestellen lassen und gleich bezahlt. Preis ist seit Vorgestern bei genialen 1359€ Da musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (12. August 2018)

Email schrieb:


> So. Gestern das Bike in 20 Zoll probegefahren. Rahmengröße war mir tatsächlich zu klein! Bike in Größe 22 bestellen lassen und gleich bezahlt. Preis ist seit Vorgestern bei genialen 1359€ Da musste ich zuschlagen.



Glückwunsch! 
Welche Daten hast du denn, das das 20" Bike für dich zu klein gewesen ist? 

Frage an alle:
Seid ihr bei den 2,6" Nobby Nic Reifen geblieben oder habt ihr andere aufgezogen? 
Ich bin bei den "Nobbys" Reifen geblieben und hatte bisher auch noch keinen Platten. Tubeless fahre ich sie nicht. 
Wie schaut das bei euch aus?


----------



## Email (12. August 2018)

Die reinen Daten (1,85m, 86 cm Schritthöhe) hätten für den 20er Rahmen sprechen müssen. Er hat mich aber sehr eingeschränkt und habe darauf den 21 Zoll des C:62 ausprobiert (ja ich weiss, ist nicht das selbe). Hat sich aber schon freier (aber nicht ganz,) angefühlt. Daher der 22er. Ich bevorzuge grundsätzlich eine gestrecktere Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (12. August 2018)

ich habe ähnliche Daten nur ist meine SL 5 cm kürzer. Für mich passt der 20" Rahmen perfekt. Das TM ist das Bike auf dem ich mich in den Trails am wohlsten fühle von meinen 3 Bikes. Besitze noch ein Fatbike und ein Racebike.


----------



## maaru (12. August 2018)

ich fahr noch die nobby nics und wüsste nicht warum ich wechseln sollte... bin momentan auch am überlegen ob ich überhaupt auf tubeless umrüste, da ich auch mit schlauch ohne probleme mit 1,4 bar fahren kann... das bike macht echt laune, fast schon zu viel. hat mich gestern dazu verleitet auf einem verwinkelten trail fast einen baum mitzunehmen


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. August 2018)

maaru schrieb:


> ich fahr noch die nobby nics und wüsste nicht warum ich wechseln sollte... bin momentan auch am überlegen ob ich überhaupt auf tubeless umrüste, da ich auch mit schlauch ohne probleme mit 1,4 bar fahren kann... das bike macht echt laune, fast schon zu viel. hat mich gestern dazu verleitet auf einem verwinkelten trail fast einen baum mitzunehmen



Sehe ich auch so. Die Nobbys sind so ziemlich spitze an dem Bike wie auch die restlichen Teile. Ich wüsste nicht, was ich da in absehbarer Zeit verbessern könnte. Das Bike ist so wie es ist perfekt (für mich). Mit @takisf tausche ich mich ab und zu per PN aus und er hatte in den letzten Wochen 2x einen Platten. Daher meine Frage nach den Reifen.  

Ich war die Tage mit dem Fatbike auf einem engen Trail im Wald unterwegs ca.20 km/h schnell leicht abfällig das ganze und hier hatte ich einen kleinen Baumstumpf übersehen mit dem Ergebnis das mein rechtes Knie eine 5x5 cm große Schürfwunde hat. Ansonsten noch Schmerzen in der Schulter und leichte Schmerzen im Bereich der Hüfte rechts. Der Arm hat nix abbekommen. Das passiert halt mal und bringt nicht um.


----------



## takisf (22. August 2018)

Email schrieb:


> So. Gestern das Bike in 20 Zoll probegefahren. Rahmengröße war mir tatsächlich zu klein! Bike in Größe 22 bestellen lassen und gleich bezahlt. Preis ist seit Vorgestern bei genialen 1359€ Da musste ich zuschlagen.



Wow 1359€ ist ein enorm guter Preis. Schade dass dieser Preis nicht 2 Monate früher so war  Mein Glückwunsch



MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Welche Daten hast du denn, das das 20" Bike für dich zu klein gewesen ist?
> 
> Frage an alle:
> ...



Ich fahre weiterhin die Nobby Nics und bin total zufrieden damit. Hatte halt nur leider schon 2mal einen Platten wie du weißt. Bleibe aber erstmal beim Schlauch, mit Tubeless bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Ansonsten muss ich sage fährt sich das Bike nach wie vor spitze. Die Eagle 1x12 Schaltung liebe ich mittlerweile so sehr das mein nächstes Bike diese auch erhält. Bisher fahre ich so 2-3 mal die Woche schöne Touren und nehme jeden Trail mit den ich kriegen kann. Das Bike kam noch nicht an seine Grenzen. Evtl. gehts damit heuer noch in den Bikepark.


----------



## Email (23. August 2018)

Werd erst nächste Woche das Bike in Empfang nehmen können. Wurde Gestern erst fertig. Habe mich entschieden das Reifensetup auf 2.25 Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph zu ändern. Grund war, das mir die Nobbys zu schwammig waren und ich nicht nur Trails fahre. Sollte trotzdem nen genialen Allrounder geben. Die Komponenten sind ja allererste Sahne.


----------



## maaru (23. August 2018)

takisf schrieb:


> Wow 1359€ ist ein enorm guter Preis. Schade dass dieser Preis nicht 2 Monate früher so war  Mein Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit den platten ist natürlich sehr schade, aber vielleicht hält das ganze ja jetzt. ein kleiner erfahrungsbericht über das TM im Bikepark würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## fox777 (26. August 2018)

Hallo!

Habe seit ca. 2 Monaten auch ein Reaction TM und muss sagen es war eine sehr gute Wahl! Bei der Suche nach einem Hardtail fürs Grobe waren das Ghost Asket und das Cube in der engeren Auswahl. Habe mich dann aber für das Cube entschieden da die Sitzposition einfach die bessere war und auch die Ausstattung mir eher zugesagt hat.
Bei meinen Touren durchs Vogtland sind immer mal schöne Waldtrails dabei wo man es so richtig krachen lassen kann. War jetzt auch mal bei einem Hobby-Rennen dabei speziell für Mountainbike und da kommt man schon gut zurecht da man effektiv im Vortieb unterwegs ist und bergab einfach richtig loslegen kann.
Das einzige was mich derzeit stört ist, dass die Lager von der Hinterradnabe immer wieder Spiel haben und nach ca. 200km schon nachgestellt werden mussten... Aber mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.
Einzige Änderung war der Schutz für die Sattelstütze, da die sonst ständig unter Beschuss steht.
Anbei mal noch ein Bild.





Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin die letzte Zeit nicht viel gefahren mit dem TM aber dennoch habe ich schon wieder Probleme mit dem Freilauf/ der Hinterradnabe und dem Tretlager. Das Tretlager knackt ein bisschen beim fahren. Der Freilauf hat die selben Symptome wie vor ein paar Wochen. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich alles davon austauschen lasse damit ich endlich Ruhe habe. Es nervt so langsam.

@fox777
Herzlich Willkommen hier in der Runde und viel Spaß mit dem TM. 
Ich bin mit dem TM auch schon ein 24 h Rennen gefahren. Das Bike hat sich hier prima geschlagen.


----------



## fox777 (27. August 2018)

Gelöscht...


----------



## fox777 (28. August 2018)

Da würde mich doch mal interessieren ob von den anderen TM-Fahrern auch noch andere Probleme mit dem Hinterrad haben. Stand jetzt wäre das Laufrad dann das erste was ich in näherer Zukunft tauschen würde.
Ebenso werde ich einen Volumenspacer einsetzen, um etwas mehr progressives Verhalten zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (28. August 2018)

Bei mir ist gerade das Problem habe, dass ich überhaupt keine Zeit habe das Bike zum Händler zu bringen. Zum Glück kann ich noch auf andere Bikes ausweichen. Aber hätte schon gerne das TM zur Verfügung weil es mein Lieblingsbike ist.


----------



## Email (29. August 2018)

So da la. Bike Gestern bekommen. Händler musste noch mein Reifensetup berichtigen (war falsch herum montiert :-D). Griffe und Pedale (DMR V12) getauscht. Richtige Geländefahrt kommt in der nächsten Zeit. Sonst ein feines Teil.


----------



## takisf (1. September 2018)

fox777 schrieb:


> Da würde mich doch mal interessieren ob von den anderen TM-Fahrern auch noch andere Probleme mit dem Hinterrad haben. Stand jetzt wäre das Laufrad dann das erste was ich in näherer Zukunft tauschen würde.
> Ebenso werde ich einen Volumenspacer einsetzen, um etwas mehr progressives Verhalten zu bekommen.


Also ich hatte ja meine Schaltung auf die SRAM GX Eagle 1x12 umbauen lassen. Dabei musste auch die Hinterradnabe getauscht werden. Ist nun eine SRAM Nabe drin. Mein Fahrradhändler meinte schon, dass diese Cube Naben im Hinterrad oft Probleme machen und es da sinnvoll ist diese zu tauschen. Vielleicht wäre das mal eine Idee statt das ganze Laufrad zu tauschen?


----------



## fox777 (3. September 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hab das jetzt mal bei meinem Händler angesprochen und die konfrontieren Cube mal damit. Mal sehn was da rauskommt. Wenn wäre die Nabe tauschen wahrscheinlich erstmal ein guter Ansatz. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Email (6. September 2018)

Erste kürzere Fahrt im Wald und auf Schotterpiste absolviert. Das TM erfüllt meine Erwartungen an Vortrieb und Beherrschbarkeit!


----------



## rontravel (27. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
heute mein TM im Cubestore abgeholt. Bisher erstmal nur die Testrunde gedreht. Was die Naben betrifft, ist mir das technisch neu aber vom Eindruck her absolut solide. Denke das ich in den nächsten Wochen mal ein paar Sachen schreiben kann zum Rad. Die Performance ist sicher ein Hammer. Mal sehen ob es hält was es verspricht  ...see you


----------



## takisf (29. September 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> heute mein TM im Cubestore abgeholt. Bisher erstmal nur die Testrunde gedreht. Was die Naben betrifft, ist mir das technisch neu aber vom Eindruck her absolut solide. Denke das ich in den nächsten Wochen mal ein paar Sachen schreiben kann zum Rad. Die Performance ist sicher ein Hammer. Mal sehen ob es hält was es verspricht  ...see you


Ja mit dem Bike hast du nichts falsch gemachtWar vor 2 Tagen erst mit dem TM unterwegs, fährt sich jedesmal sowohl bergauf als auch bergab spitze. Ich hatte zwar bisher etwas Pech was mehrmals platte Reifen angeht, aber vielleicht war das einfach nur Zufall. Evtl. gehe ich aber nächstes Jahr sowieso auf Tubeless. 
Dann bin ich auf deinen Bericht gespannt und wünsche dir viel Spass


----------



## takisf (1. Oktober 2018)

Was mich interessieren würde mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr euer TM?
Am besten mit Gewichtsangabe.

Ich fahre bisher so 1,6 - 1,8 bar bei 85kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## SlowriderAMR (2. Oktober 2018)

So das ist mein Reaction TM mit ein paar leichten Veränderungen. Als nächstes folgt ein NX/GX Eagle Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (2. Oktober 2018)

hi, hab seit heute auch ein cube reaction tm 2018.
1. für welche pedale habt ihr euch entschieden?
meine mitgelieferten sind fürs mountainbiken nicht zu gebrauchen..
2. ich hab scheinbar nur 85mm travel, wenn ich nicht draufsitze. habs gerade gemessen... kann es sein, dass ich zu wenig druck drauf hab?


----------



## takisf (2. Oktober 2018)

SlowriderAMR schrieb:


> So das ist mein Reaction TM mit ein paar leichten Veränderungen. Als nächstes folgt ein NX/GX Eagle Umbau.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 778975 Anhang anzeigen 778976 Anhang anzeigen 778977


Das mit den blauen Akzenten gefällt mir sehr, hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt 
Hast du neben dem Lenker und den Griffen noch was verändert?

Den Umbau auf die Eagle wirst du nicht bereuen.



nakami schrieb:


> hi, hab seit heute auch ein cube reaction tm 2018.
> 1. für welche pedale habt ihr euch entschieden?
> meine mitgelieferten sind fürs mountainbiken nicht zu gebrauchen..
> 2. ich hab scheinbar nur 85mm travel, wenn ich nicht draufsitze. habs gerade gemessen... kann es sein, dass ich zu wenig druck drauf hab?



Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem TM 
Ich nutze mit dem Bike die DMR Vault Pedale in Mattschwarz. Finde diese persönlich verdammt gut, mit Sneakern oder Schuhen wie
von Five Ten klebst du richtig auf dem Bike. Sie kosten zwar etwas, aber mir was es das wert. Gibt aber sicherlich noch preiswertere gute Pedale.


----------



## rontravel (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich hoffe ihr hattet alle einen schönen Feiertag heute. Ich habe ihn genutzt um die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit meinem TM zu machen. Es war eine mittelschwere Runde um den Broken im Harz. Das Rad fährt sich erste Sahne. Soviel kann ich vorweg nehmen.

Aber dann mal von Beginn an. Ich bin 1,78 und wiege ca. 80-83kg, Schritthöhe ist etwa 84cm. Ich habe mich für den 20Zoll Rahmen entschieden weil ich mich mit der Größe auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt habe. Also ähnlich wie meine Vorredner. Die Gabel ist auf 80kg eingestellt und scheint mir damit recht straff aber gut so. Einzig das Gewicht hatte mich vor dem Kauf nochmal kurz zweifeln lassen. Aber durch die  Probefahrt war das wirklich nur ein kurzer Moment. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen der die nakten Zahlen auf dem Papier vergleicht, fahrt das Gerät. Auch dürften die eigenen 10% Übergewicht wohl den größeren Ausschlag geben Bei mir zumindest...

Auf der Runde ging es heute über sämtliches Terrain. Wurzeln, Steinsbroken, Gras, Kies, Asphalt usw. Die Gabel ist für meine Verhältnisse genau wie die Bremsen über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Auch bei der Schaltung habe ich heute in keinem Moment gedacht das eine Aufrüstung nötig wäre. Mit den beiden Kletterübersetzungen geht das Rad überall hoch. Nur das relativ tiefe Tretlager hatte es im felsigen Terrain irgendwann begrenzt da man dann mit den Pedalen an die Steine stößt. Einzig die Anzeigearmatur habe ich zu kritisieren denn sie hilft nicht wirklich dabei herauszufinden welcher Gang genau eingelegt ist. Hier ist noch der Blick zur Kassette nötig.

Ob bergauf oder runter der Breite Lenker und die Reifen geben Stabilität und Sicherheit vom feinsten das aber gleichzeitig bei einer Handlichkeit und Leichtigkeit zu steuern - hier denke ich durch einen recht steilen Nachlaufwinkel - das ich es kaum glauben konnte. 
Die verstellbare Sattelstütze ist für die Abfahrt einfach nur genial. So etwas hatte ich vorher noch nicht und weis nun das es ohne nicht mehr geht 

Geändert habe ich die Griffe welche jetzt von "ESI" sind "Chunki Silikon" einfach nur bequem. Zwei Flaschenhalter von "Voxom" in mattschwarz sind bestellt und einen soliden Halter für das Handy suche ich noch. Falls jemand nen Tip hat...
Dann mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## SlowriderAMR (4. Oktober 2018)

takisf schrieb:


> Das mit den blauen Akzenten gefällt mir sehr, hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt
> Hast du neben dem Lenker und den Griffen noch was verändert?
> 
> Den Umbau auf die Eagle wirst du nicht bereuen.


Sattel, Aheadkappe und Rahmenschutzaufkleber von AMS die sehr viel ausmachen wie ich finde.


----------



## Pixxel (10. Oktober 2018)

Servus,
Ich hoffe ihr steinigt mich nicht direkt
War hier bisher nur Mitleser und hab die Kaufberatung mitlermittle schon durch, aber das Reaction Tm hat es mir angetan, einzig das ich 19 zoll theoretisch bräuchte und dann evt 18 nehmen würde.
Aber worums geht: seid ihr zufrieden mit dem mtb?


----------



## nakami (10. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> hi, hab seit heute auch ein cube reaction tm 2018.
> 2. ich hab scheinbar nur 85mm travel, wenn ich nicht draufsitze. habs gerade gemessen... kann es sein, dass ich zu wenig druck drauf hab?



update: ich war bei einer mtb-werkstatt um die ecke und mir wurde gesagt, dass die gabel defekt ist ("gabel überschlägt luft"). fahrrad wird umgetauscht. hoffe beim zweiten hab ich mehr glück.



Pixxel schrieb:


> Aber worums geht: seid ihr zufrieden mit dem mtb?



ich war bei einer cube-filiale in der nachbarstadt und konnte es vor ort ausprobieren. würd ich dir auch empfehlen. ich bin nur eine strecke auf dem mtb gefahren bevor ichs retourniert hab (siehe defekt oben), aber die fand ich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rontravel (10. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe natürlich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Mountainbikes, jedenfalls nicht in dem Umfang einer richtigen Tagestour. Ich empfehle es auszuprobieren allein wegen der individuellen Wahl der Rahmengröße. (denke zwischen 1,76 und 1,80 sollte der 20Zoll passen)

Hatte mehrere Cube Modelle, Haibike und Votec beim Händler probegefahren. Das TM ging bei mir irgendwie direkt in Fleisch und Blut über. Könnte vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängen das ich schon Jahre ein Cross SL von Cube fahre. Aber letztlich zeigt sich das Konzept erst wirklich bei einer Trailrunde und da fühlt sich das Bike wirklich ausgesprochen gut an. Für mich gefühlt bisher, maschiert das Teil kompfortabel durch jegliches unwegsame Gelände das ich angehe.

update:
Auf meiner letzten Tour war es nass. Ich trug keine Brille da es neblig und bewölkt war. Dabei spritzte mir natürlich der Dreck vom Vorderrad in die Augen so das ich mir bei Rose ein "Rie: Sel" PE-Schutzblech geordert und anschl. montiert habe. Leicht mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen. Wenn es seinen Zweck erfüllt, liefere ich ein Bild nach.

Weiterhin habe ich mir von "Velochampion" einen Lenkerhalter mit Garminaufnahme bestellt, dazu die passenden Adapter also Klebepads für die Handyschale. Ich werde berichten sobald ich es im Einsatz hatte....

Grüße Ron


----------



## rontravel (12. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen, 
Gestern den ersten Plattfuß gehabt. Im Grunde habe ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe und den Aussagen hier im Threat schon fast darauf gewartet

Ich werden definitiv auf Conti umstellen. Habe das damals nach ständigem Flicken bei meinem Cross SL auch getan und seit dem ist Ruhe. 
Auf dem Bild seht ihr einen kleinen Holzstachel von einem Dornenbusch. Sowas sollte  meiner Auffassung nach nicht durch einen Reifen gehen.

Grüße Ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Gestern den ersten Plattfuß gehabt. Im Grunde habe ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe und den Aussagen hier im Threat schon fast darauf gewartet
> 
> Ich werden definitiv auf Conti umstellen. Habe das damals nach ständigem Flicken bei meinem Cross SL auch getan und seit dem ist Ruhe.
> ...



Rüste auf Schlauchlos um, sowas merkt man da nicht.
Hab die Woche den Vorderreifen gewechselt weil der runtergenudelt war. Da steckten 6 von solchen Dingern drin.
Merkt man nix von mit der Milch im Reifen. 3 Jahre nimmer platt gefahren ....


----------



## nakami (12. Oktober 2018)

hi.


nakami schrieb:


> 2. ich hab scheinbar nur 85mm travel, wenn ich nicht draufsitze. habs gerade gemessen... kann es sein, dass ich zu wenig druck drauf hab?


fahrrad umgetauscht, das neue hat nun 130mm travel. bin nun eine test-runde gefahren und...

...ironischerweise hatte ich heute auch einen platten. wenn man sich den übeltäter ansieht (dorn auf angehängtem bild) ist das kein wunder... 

@rontravel, meinst du schläuche oder mäntel von continental? ich würde auch mal welche ausprobieren, kannst du mir sagen welche von der größe her passen?

ich hab nun kurzfristig erstmal zu einem der ursprünglich verbauten schläuche ("Schwalbe Tube No. 21F") gegriffen und suche gerade nach einer günstigen möglichkeit ein paar schläuche auf vorrat zu kaufen - vielleicht würde ich da auch mal zu andren marken greifen.


----------



## takisf (12. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> fahrrad umgetauscht, das neue hat nun 130mm travel. bin nun eine test-runde gefahren und...
> 
> ...



Ja das Problem mit einem Platten habe ich bei den Reifen ständig. Werde nächstes Frühjahr die Reifen wechseln und auf Tubeless umrüsten dann ist das vom Tisch


----------



## takisf (12. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Gestern den ersten Plattfuß gehabt. Im Grunde habe ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe und den Aussagen hier im Threat schon fast darauf gewartet
> 
> Ich werden definitiv auf Conti umstellen. Habe das damals nach ständigem Flicken bei meinem Cross SL auch getan und seit dem ist Ruhe.
> ...


Genau das Problem mit den Dornen hatte ich auch ein paar Mal bei den Schwalbe Reifen. Von daher wechsle ich auch noch.


----------



## Maverick75 (13. Oktober 2018)

takisf schrieb:


> Genau das Problem mit den Dornen hatte ich auch ein paar Mal bei den Schwalbe Reifen. Von daher wechsle ich auch noch.


*meld*
Zwar nur ein "normales" Reaction, dafür darf das aber auch ab und an mal auf den Trail  Allerdings in dieser Saison bereits 3x platt mit Schwalbe... 
Hab auf Empfehlung einer befreundeten Trailbikerin auf Maxxis umgerüstet - seit dem ist Ruhe im Karton


----------



## rontravel (14. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> @rontravel, meinst du schläuche oder mäntel von continental? ich würde auch mal welche ausprobieren, kannst du mir sagen welche von der größe her passen?



Hallo Nakami,
ich meine in diesem Fall die Reifen. Der Schlauch hat ja nur die Aufgabe die Luft zu halten. Auch wenn es da inzwischen auch schon welche mit Pannenschutz gibt.
Auf meinem Cross SL fahre ich den "Ultra Sport" von Conti ist natürlich kein MTB Reifen aber er hält seit 3 Jahren ohne Panne und ist aus dem mittleren Preissegment. Fürs MTB ist mir im Bekanntenkreis der "Mountainking" empfohlen worden ich würde auch den "Baron" probieren. Mal sehen....

Was die Größe angeht, 27,5 x ? mehr weis ich auch nicht. Es steht nicht auf den Reifen. Ich vermute mal 2,6? Vielleicht kann hier jemand Auskunft geben.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## nakami (15. Oktober 2018)

@rontravel: auf den felgen steht tatsächlich exakt drauf, welche es sind. bei den schläuchen habe ich nachgefragt.
die mitgelieferten felge: 65-584 (27.5 x 2.60, 650B) Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Addix Speedgrip, Kevlar, Tubeless Easy
die mitgelieferten schläuche: Schwalbe Freeride SV 21F

werde nun aufgrund vieler empfehlungen hin auch tubeless probieren und nehme dafür die mitgelieferten felgen. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## kingkarlo81 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin (leider) noch kein Reaction TM Besitzer, aber will es eigentlich unbedingt werden. Wo ich mir etwas unsicher bin, ist die Nutzungsmöglichkeit. Bei mir zu Hause gibt es coole Waldtrails, Schotterpisten und Wurzelstrecken, auf denen ich mich sehr wohl fühle. Hier ist das TM sicher eine Wucht - wenn ich so eure Kommentare lese  ;-)
4 Kumpels und ich planen für 2019 oder 2020 einen Alpencross und dazu hätte ich eine Frage an euch, was die Bandbreite der 1x11 betrifft. Haut mich nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich kein Thema sein oder? Kenne mich mit 1x11 nicht aus. Fahre noch ein Cube AIM SL, mit dem ich aber auch regelmäßig Touren um die 50km und guten 1000-1300 Höhenmetern schaffe. Ich weiß, dass die Ausstattung vom AIM im Vergleich miserabel ist. Dort kann ich aber 24 Gänge abdecken. Wie muss ich mir die Übersetzung im Vergleich zur 1x11 vom TM vorstellen?


Lieben Dank euch vorab!
mfg Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (15. Oktober 2018)

also um dir mal einen eindruck zu geben: das reaction tm hat eine kassette mit minimum 11 und maximal 46 zähnen (11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-37-46), sowie bei der kurbel garnitur 32 zähne. das aim sl hat bei der kassette minimum 12 und maximal 36 zähne (12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36) und vorne 40-30-22 zähne.

vergleicht man nun bei den extremen (also absolut kleinster gang), so hast du damit beim reaction tm am meisten kraft pro weg mit *32* zähne (ist ja fix) vorne auf *46* hinten und beim aim sl *22* zähne vorne auf *36* hinten. am schnellsten bist du so beim reaction tm mit *32* zähne vorne auf *11* hinten, sowie beim aim sl mit *40* zähne vorne auf *12 *hinten. was man mit den zahlen anfangen will, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß, ob die zahlen linear proportional sind. auf jeden fall ist ja klar, dass man vorne mit weniger zähnen (und hinten mit mehr zähnen) mehr kraft hat und langsamer ist, beziehungsweise vorne mit mehr zähnen und hinten mit weniger zähnen schneller sein kann.

meine subjektive einschätzung ist, dass die 1x11 schaltung beim reaction tm sehr praktikabel ist. bisher bin ich sehr steile stücke mit bereits dem vorletzten gang hochgekommen. mit dem höchsten gang ist etwa bei 40-50km/h schluss, was man bei mtbs auch vernünftig klingt.


----------



## rontravel (15. Oktober 2018)

Also was die Untersetzung ins leichte angeht braucht es sicher nichts weiter als die beiden schwarzen Zahnräder mit 37 und 46 Zähnen an der Kassette. Aber ob es schnell genug ist? Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe es im höchsten Gang auf 27km/h geschafft. Da war sicher noch ne kleine Reserve aber 30km/h niemals. Nicht in der Ebene aus Muskelkraft. So meine Einschätzung dazu. 
Deshalb meine Frage an Dich @nakami, Wie kommst Du auf 40-50km/h meinst Du das Ernst? Bist Du Zehnkämpfer? ;-)

Grüße Ron


----------



## nakami (15. Oktober 2018)

dritte tour, zweiter platten. diesmal vorne.  diesmal keinen dorn gefunden. zum glück ist die dichtmilch schon bestellt und versendet...

@rontravel, ich hab relativ durchtrainierte beine. kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich vertan hab. das stück war eine kleine asphalt rennstrecke und ich hab ordentlich reingetrampelt. gerade noch nachgeschaut, strava (tracking app) sagt mir 48.6km/h


----------



## Maverick75 (16. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Also was die Untersetzung ins leichte angeht braucht es sicher nichts weiter als die beiden schwarzen Zahnräder mit 37 und 46 Zähnen an der Kassette. Aber ob es schnell genug ist? Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe es im höchsten Gang auf 27km/h geschafft. Da war sicher noch ne kleine Reserve aber 30km/h niemals. Nicht in der Ebene aus Muskelkraft. So meine Einschätzung dazu.
> Deshalb meine Frage an Dich @nakami, Wie kommst Du auf 40-50km/h meinst Du das Ernst? Bist Du Zehnkämpfer? ;-)
> 
> Grüße Ron


Hi!
Also lt. Ritzelrechner brauchst Du mit besagter 32/11 Übersetzung ca. 90 Trittfrequenz für 35 km/h - das kriegt man schon hin wenn man "im Saft" steht. Für 45 km/h brauchst Du schon 115er Tritt - das wird schwieriger 

Ich für meinen Teil fahre noch 2x11 mit 11/46 hinten und 24/36 vorne und bin darum echt froh - sowohl in der Ebene als auch im Gelände (da keine Bergziege) 

Wenn man das Bike "traillastig" bewegt und weniger Waldautobahnen hetzt, würde ich ggf. eher noch über ein 30er vorne nachdenken bei 1x11, weil man die Endgeschwindigkeit tendenziell seltener abruft als die Steigfähigkeit. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Hier mal der Vergleich 3x9 (AIM) zu 1x11 (TM)


----------



## rontravel (16. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend,
es gibt etwas zu feiern. Ich bin heute ohne Reifenpanne durchgekommen  Ich denke wenn mein Flickzeug aufgebraucht ist, dann mache ich ernst und rüste um auf Conti. 
Ich muss meinen Post zur Geschwindigkeit nochmal richtig stellen. Mir war dort ein Fehler unterlaufen. Die "27km/h" sind keine Geschwindigkeit gewesen sondern meine 27 gefahrenen km an dem Tag. Das ist mir heute aufgefallen, ich verwende komoot zum navigieren. Das führte natürlich dazu das ich es gleich nochmal ausprobiert habe und siehe da, 37km/h aber mit etwas Gefälle....
Wenn ich es richtig sehe haben wir bei dem TM vorn 32Zähne und hinten 11 Zähne für den schnellsten (schweren) Gang oder?
Bemühe ich mit diesen Werten den Ritzelrechner braucht es eine Trittfrequenz von etwa 95 dafür. (also 37km/h) Das war in diesem Gang schon harte Arbeit.
Kurzum, das Bike ist also auch schnell genug meine ich. Hat heute jedenfalls wieder richtig Spaß gebracht damit zu trainieren.

Nochmal eine andere Frage, Von wo nach wo wird denn der Travel gemessen? Tretlagermitte bis zum Boden? Wieviele cm müsste ich denn an den Tauchrohren der Gabel messen wenn sie entlastet ist? Wären das die 130cm mit der sie im Prospekt angegeben ist? Mir kommt das irgendwie etwas tief vor.

Grüße Ron


----------



## Maverick75 (16. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo wird denn der *Travel* gemessen? Tretlagermitte bis zum Boden? Wieviele cm müsste ich denn an den Tauchrohren der Gabel messen wenn sie entlastet ist? Wären das die 130cm mit der sie im Prospekt angegeben ist? Mir kommt das irgendwie etwas tief vor.
> Grüße Ron


Travel = Gesamt-Einfederweg Deiner Gabel  Also 130*mm* bei Gabel im ausgefederten Zustand 
Schaust Du hier (Einstellanleitung).

LG
Mav


----------



## kingkarlo81 (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch vorab für eure Antworten. 37km/h sind genug   Also das TM ist beim Shop um die Ecke "geordert". Habt ihr etwas als Kettenstrebenschutz montiert oder gebastelt?


----------



## nakami (17. Oktober 2018)

kingkarlo81 schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwas als Kettenstrebenschutz montiert oder gebastelt?


nein, noch nicht. an der stelle ist bischen folie aufgeklebt. würde mich auch interessieren, ob da jemand was gescheites gefunden hat. hab bisher nur DIY vorschläge mit einfachem moosgummi gesehen.

werde nach meiner tubeless umrüstung mal meine bisherigen extra teile dokumentieren.


----------



## redalps (17. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

bin hier schon länger am Mitlesen und hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet, um zu fragen, was ihr von dem neuen 2019er Reaction TM haltet im Vergleich.

https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-race-blackngrey-2019/

Das 2019er TM Race ist preislich vergleichbar mit dem 2018er Modell
Was ich auf den ersten Blick besser finde ist die 1x12er SRAM, da hat hier der ein oder andere auch schon das 2018er umgerüstet.
Ich kenn mich leider nicht gut genug mit den Komponenten aus um das ernsthaft beurteilen zu können.
Gewicht ist auch um 0,3kg rauf.
Kenda / Schwalbe ?
Newman / Raceface ?
.
.
.
kurzum soll ich mir schnell noch zum Abverkaufspreis von 1350€ das 2018er Modell schnappen oder lieber auf das 2019er warten?

edit: Zu meiner Person, ich bin im österreichischen Alpenvorland zuhause und großteils vor meiner Haustüre unterwegs. Dementsprechend die Touren sehr viel Schotterautobahnen bergauf um die 1000hm durchaus richtig steil und wenn möglich über leichte Trails S1-S2 wieder bergab. 
Derzeit fahre ich ein 2014er Cube Acid, gerade bergab manchmal etwas grenzwertig (zumindest für mein Gefühl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rontravel (17. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend,
heute nochmal gefahren weil das Wetter gut war. Wieder ohne Reifenpanne dafür sprang mir die Kette vom letzten Ritzel hintenHat einen unschönen Abdruck innen an der Rahmenstrebe hinterlassen. Wie kann das denn passieren? Weis jemand nen Schutz dafür? Normal gibt es da nur was für obendrauf auf der Kettenstrebe. Stelle mir eine Art Kunststoffscheibe vor die mit auf der Nabe hinten sitzt so das die Kette nicht mehr gegen die Rahmenstreben kommt wenn sie zu weit springt.

Zu dem Kauf des 2019er. Der Preis für das aktuelle 2018er ist schon eine Ansage. Ist die Schaltung soviel besser beim neuen? Was kostet so eine Umrüstung?
Kenda Reifen kenne ich nicht. Schwalbe musst Du definitiv abändern. Schlauchlos scheint da eine Lösung oder andere Marke wählen. Sonst scheint nicht soviel anders zu sein. Gabel/Felgen/Bremsen scheinbar gleich, Sattelstütze ist noch anders. Die 0,3kg könnten schon vom Reifen stammen wenn dieser dann vernünftig ist.

Also für mich scheint es zwei Gründe zu geben, die Schaltung und die eventuell besseren Reifen die dann bleiben könnten. Aber der Preis ist heiß beim 2018er

PS: habe nochmal meinen Travel gemessen: exakt 130mm  Danke für die Info dazu

Grüße Ron


----------



## MrDrBasket (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
In folgendem Video wird über die 2019er Versionen gesagt, dass man es auf 29" umbauen kann.




Am Heck sieht es so aus, dass es gehen würde. Die Frage ist ob es auch an der Front möglich ist. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich am überlegen bin, mir eins aufzubauen, aber die Geometrie in Sachen Sitz- und Lenkwinkel nicht ändern möchte, vorne gerne bei den 130mm bleiben möchte und keine falsche Gabel kaufen will.
Hat das hier schon jemand ausprobiert, ob 29er Räder passen?
vielen dank


----------



## Maverick75 (18. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> dafür sprang mir die Kette vom letzten Ritzel hintenHat einen unschönen Abdruck innen an der Rahmenstrebe hinterlassen. Wie kann das denn passieren? Weis jemand nen Schutz dafür?


Hi!

Auch wenn sich das jetzt wohl dämlich und arrogant anhören mag *(so ist es aber nicht gemeint!):*
Schaltung und Endanschläge korrekt einstellen   Dann hast Du Ruhe 

Sollte man btw. eh nach einigen Fahrten mal machen - ich z.B. hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man es "mit Geduld und Spucke" durchaus besser hinbekommen kann als so wie es von einigen Werkstätten "hingehuddelt" wird... Zudem längen sich die Züge anfangs noch ein wenig.

Anleitungen gibts zu Hauf, hier zum Nachlesen, hier zum Schauen - finde beide top 

Hast/Hattest Du Shadow-Plus aktiviert?


----------



## takisf (18. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> nein, noch nicht. an der stelle ist bischen folie aufgeklebt. würde mich auch interessieren, ob da jemand was gescheites gefunden hat. hab bisher nur DIY vorschläge mit einfachem moosgummi gesehen.
> 
> werde nach meiner tubeless umrüstung mal meine bisherigen extra teile dokumentieren.



Also ich habe das MarshGuard Slapper Tape verwendet. Hält perfekt und reicht als Kettenstrebenschutz meiner Meinung nach völlig aus



redalps schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin hier schon länger am Mitlesen und hab mich jetzt extra angemeldet, um zu fragen, was ihr von dem neuen 2019er Reaction TM haltet im Vergleich.
> 
> ...



Ich würde bei dem guten Preis das 2018er Modell nehmen. Vielleicht kannst du beim Kauf direkt eine 1x12er Schaltung anbringen lassen und die anderen Neuteile in Zahlung geben. Das geht bei manchen Händlern. Bei mir war es so möglich. Hatte mir dann in etwa 250 Euro Zuzahlung gekostet. Aber zwingend umrüsten muss man ja nicht.


----------



## nakami (19. Oktober 2018)

@redalps, ich würde generell aufpassen ein fahrrad gleich nach erscheinungsdatum zu kaufen.

andere frage... wenn ich reifen kaufen sollte (halte ausschau fürs nächste jahr) nehme ich dann 27.5" oder 27.5"+? was für größen muss ich beachten? eigentlich ist doch nur die felgen breite relevant abgesehen von dem durchmesser, oder?


----------



## MTBpleasure (19. Oktober 2018)

Zu den Kenda Reifen. Bisher hatte ich 2x Erfahrung mit den Reifen gesammelt und beide Male waren sie richtig mies. Der Pannenschutz war nicht so gut und was noch schlimmer war. An meinem alten +Bike hatte ich es das erste Mal geschafft, dass man sichtbar den Vorderreifen abfährt innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten. Der Hinterreifen war fast komplett ohne Profil und Bremsspuren vermied ich. Welcher Kenda Reifen das genau war das weiß ich nicht mehr. Wen es genauer interessiert ich hab noch einen im Keller rum liegen. Der zweite Kenda Reifen war ab Werk bei meinem Alltagscrosser dabei. Hier auch das gleiche. Kein so guter Pannenschutz und der Reifen fuhr sich ebenfalls sehr schnell ab.

Bisher hatte ich bei meinem TM mit den Schwalbe Nobby Nic´s in 27,5" x 2,6" noch keinen Platten. Ich fahre sie mit Schlauch. Klopf Klopf auf Holz! 



nakami schrieb:


> andere frage... wenn ich reifen kaufen sollte (halte ausschau fürs nächste jahr) nehme ich dann 27.5" oder 27.5"+? was für größen muss ich beachten? eigentlich ist doch nur die felgen breite relevant abgesehen von dem durchmesser, oder?




Schaue dich einfach nach Reifen in 2,5" oder in 2,6" um. 2,8" würde hinten gerade so passen wäre mir aber zu heikel. Vorne würde der Platz für 2,8" gut reichen und schmaler geht natürlich immer würde aber m.M. nach zuviel von der Optik des Bikes kaputt machen. Zu dem Bike passen nur etwas dickere Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rontravel (21. Oktober 2018)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Auch wenn sich das jetzt wohl dämlich und arrogant anhören mag *(so ist es aber nicht gemeint!):*
> Schaltung und Endanschläge korrekt einstellen   Dann hast Du Ruhe
> ...



Schönen guten Abend,
nein garnicht arrogant. Alles gut, ich freu mich über die wertvollen Hinweise. Die Anleitungen werde ich sicher noch früh genug benötigen. "Shadow-Plus" ich wusste bis dato garnicht das es sowas gibt. Nein war nicht aktiviert. Ich habe diesen Hebel jetzt umgelegt. Seit dem schlägt der Umwerfer nicht mehr wenn ich kurz Rückwärts trete. So richtig habe ich die Sache aber noch nicht verstanden. Weshalb kann ich denn Shadow-Plus deaktivieren? Wozu ist das gut für welchen Fall? Den Effekt wenn es "on" ist habe ich schon festgestellt.

Heute wieder on Tour gewesen, diesmal ohne Zwischenfälle.  (Moment, stimmt nicht ganz. Handy hat jetzt ne Spiderapp) Ich habe nämlich immer noch nicht meine Klebepads für den Garmin Edge-Halter bekommen. (Mein jetztiger Halter taugt nicht recht fürs MTB) Die werden scheinbar nur in China gefertigt und da zieht sich jetzt schon ewig die Lieferzeit. Falls jemand ne gute Adresse kennt wo ich sie zuverlässig bestellen kann...

Wenn ich da eine abschließende Lösung habe mache ich auch mal ne Aufstellung von meinen dezenten Nachrüstungen.


----------



## Maverick75 (21. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich immer noch nicht meine *Klebepads für den Garmin Edge-Halter *bekommen. (Mein jetztiger Halter taugt nicht recht fürs MTB) Die werden scheinbar nur in China gefertigt und da zieht sich jetzt schon ewig die Lieferzeit. Falls jemand ne gute Adresse kennt wo ich sie zuverlässig bestellen kann...


Welchen Edge hast Du?


----------



## rontravel (21. Oktober 2018)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> Welchen Edge hast Du?


Ich habe einen Halter von velochampion für den Edge. Bestellt sind so Klebepads die auf die Handyschale kommen. Bin nicht sicher ob ich das hier verlinken darf.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B077SJ7X9Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Maverick75 (21. Oktober 2018)

rontravel schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Halter von velochampion für den Edge. Bestellt sind so Klebepads die auf die Handyschale kommen. Bin nicht sicher ob ich das hier verlinken darf.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B077SJ7X9Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Sorry wenn ich Dich nicht richtig verstehen sollte... Du hast nen Edge und möchtest Dein Handy stattdessen montieren? Wozu? 
Ich hab inzwischen auch meinen zweiten Edge und bin seither gut mit der beigelegten Aero-Halterung gefahren. Alternativ (nach meinem ersten Sturz inkl. gebrochener Halterung) habe ich dann die günstigere Zubehör-Halterung erworben.

Inzwischen hab ich das hier verbaut. Sieht nun so aus. Hat den Vorteil dass der Edge nicht mehr so weit "absteht". Falls man beim Sturz mal den Lenker verdreht, ist das Navi nun etwas besser geschützt.

Falls ich Dich falsch verstanden haben sollte -> sorry.

VG
Mav

PS: Zum Thema "Shadow-Plus": Video


----------



## takisf (23. Oktober 2018)

Welche Reifen packt ihr euch auf das TM? Ich denke mal es werden bei mir Maxxis Minion DHF / DHR in 2.6 und dann Tubeless. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## nakami (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab am Wochenende den Umstieg auf tubeless vollzogen. Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Meine Mäntel sind nach wie vor die nobby nic. Bisher füllt sich das ganze sehr gut an und ich hatte bei den ersten zwei Touren keine Probleme. Hab hier ein paar Bilder vom Umstieg: https://imgur.com/a/O2w652F

@takisf, genau die Kombination fand ich auch interessant bzw gibts bei DHR eine Version 2, die ich da nehmen würde. Vielleicht entscheide ich mich für die, jedoch scheinen die nobby nic noch passen - vielleicht nächstes Jahr!


----------



## takisf (23. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> Ich hab am Wochenende den Umstieg auf tubeless vollzogen. Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Meine Mäntel sind nach wie vor die nobby nic. Bisher füllt sich das ganze sehr gut an und ich hatte bei den ersten zwei Touren keine Probleme. Hab hier ein paar Bilder vom Umstieg: https://imgur.com/a/O2w652F
> 
> @takisf, genau die Kombination fand ich auch interessant bzw gibts bei DHR eine Version 2, die ich da nehmen würde. Vielleicht entscheide ich mich für die, jedoch scheinen die nobby nic noch passen - vielleicht nächstes Jahr!


Hm jetzt wo ich das so sehe sollte ich vielleicht auch die Nobbys behalten und erstmal Tubeless gehen für den Winter. Habe das noch nie gemacht aber wäre mal ein Versuch. Wie teuer kam dir das Ganze? Löcher von Dornen sollten ja direkt automatisch verschlossen werden wie ich das sehe oder? Danke

Welche Breite vom Tubeless Felgenband hast du bei den Felgen verwendet?


----------



## nakami (23. Oktober 2018)

ich würde tatsächlich schonmal mit den nobby nic tubeless fahren an deiner stelle. wenn man sie neu kaufen würde, sind sie auch nicht billig.

die umstellung kostet 30-40 euro, ich hab folgendes verwendet
- schwalbe tubeless ventile 15 euro
- bc rim tape (das bisherige aufgeklebte band war mir nicht geheuer) etwa 8 euro (reicht für 5x 27.5er reifen)
- stans no tubes dichtmilch 12 euro (475ml, reicht für 4x reifen à 100ml)

-> alle teile kannste quasi nochmal/für ein zweites set verwenden

ich hab noch ne spritze zum einfüllen genommen. man kann die milch auch direkt in den mantel schütten bevor er ganz drauf ist. mit dem befüllen über das ventil kannst du halt einmal trocken aufpumpen so dass der mantel rein-"ploppt". es ging überaschend problemfrei, jedoch empfehle ich eine zweite person zum kleben des klebebandes und zur befüllung der dichtmilch.

ja genau, das loch vom dorn ist quasi weg. die dichtmilch hats versiegelt 
zum band: 25mm breite hab ich genommen. ich denke aber alles ab 20mm etwa geht. ich hätte eher 23mm oder so genommen, weil ich manchmal bissel übers ziel hinaus geschossen bin. da gibts so zwei streifen (27 oder 28mm auseinander) und ich bin da manchmal aus versehen drüber... ist denk ich nicht so kritisch


----------



## takisf (23. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> ich würde tatsächlich schonmal mit den nobby nic tubeless fahren an deiner stelle. wenn man sie neu kaufen würde, sind sie auch nicht billig.
> 
> die umstellung kostet 30-40 euro, ich hab folgendes verwendet
> - schwalbe tubeless ventile 15 euro
> ...



Danke für die Info
Ja da hast du schon recht, denke ich fahre sie einfach runter und hole erst dann neue Reifen. 

Die Teile werde ich mir auch mal besorgen. Woher hast du die Spritze?


----------



## nakami (23. Oktober 2018)

7 Stück Spritzen-Set bei Amazon. Wusste nicht welche Größe zur Ventilöffnung passt und die 50ml Spritze mit zugehörigen Aufsatz hat ganz gut geklappt... Gebe auch gerne links zu allen Teilen über PN her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick75 (24. Oktober 2018)

...oder halt ganz "offiziell" für Dichtmilch 

...oder gleich ein ganzes Kit - da ist dann (bis auf die Spritze) alles dabei was benötigt wird


----------



## nakami (24. Oktober 2018)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> ...oder halt ganz "offiziell" für Dichtmilch


10 Euro für eine einzige Plastik Spritze sehe ich als etwas überteuert an... Aber ja, klar, geht auch


----------



## Maverick75 (24. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> 10 Euro für eine einzige Plastik Spritze sehe ich als etwas überteuert an... Aber ja, klar, geht auch



Dein Spritzen-Set kostet aber auch 9,90 EUR  **SPASS* 
*
Du hast natürlich Recht - grad im Zubehör werden Pfennigartikel oftmals teuer verkauft - sind dann aber auch am Ende zielführend und arbeitserleichternd (z.B. auch Shimano Bremsenkit).
Ich hab mir zum Beispiel auch gescheite Reifenheber zugelegt, einfach weils nix ätzenderes gibt als sich die Finger und/oder die Felge zu zerrammeln weil irgend so ein Leichtbauteil abgebrochen ist... Nur als Beispiel. Und für Dinge, die man wartungstechnisch immer mal wieder benötigt (siehe Bremsenkit oder auch ein Drehmomentschlüssel) bin ich dann gerne bereit auch etwas zu investieren 

Aber das kann natürlich jeder machen wie er/sie möchte  Daher subjektive Antwort ohne Wertung


----------



## kingkarlo81 (25. Oktober 2018)

Nabend zusammen. Bike ist endlich angekommen und abgeholt. Habs vorhin ne ganze Zeit einfach nur angeguckt ;-) gefällt mir super! Jetzt ist mir aber eins aufgefallen. Laut Beschreibung sollten eigentlich die Magura MT Trail Custom verbaut sein. Hatte bisher keine Magura Bremsen, aber auf den Bremshebeln steht "mt four" (rechts) und "mt five" (links). Ist das bei euch auch so? Habe diverse Bilder im Netz gesehen, auf denen auch "Trail" auf dem Bremshebel steht. Es ist aber definitiv eine Ein-Finger-Bremse. Hat der Händler mich gelinkt?


----------



## Pixxel (25. Oktober 2018)

von den Bildern die ich gesehen habe sollte das normal sein.
Meins kommt hoffentlich morgen, heute war ich leider nicht daheim als DHL geklingelt hat  Hoffe nur immernoch das die Größe passt, habs in 18" bestellt weils hier sowieso niergends mehr im Laden verfügbar war


----------



## nakami (26. Oktober 2018)

kingkarlo81 schrieb:


> ... aber auf den Bremshebeln steht "mt four" (rechts) und "mt five" (links). Ist das bei euch auch so?



jo ist bei mir auch so. keine ahnung ob das wichtig ist. find die bremsen jedenfalls super. idr sind hersteller auch erlaubt teile mit gleichwertigen auszutauschen.



Pixxel schrieb:


> habs in 18" bestellt weils hier sowieso niergends mehr im Laden verfügbar war



hab auch 18" und finds ok. bei den online rechnern wurde mir auch 17"-19" empfohlen mit ~1,80 körpergröße. wie groß bist du?


----------



## Pixxel (26. Oktober 2018)

nakami schrieb:


> jo ist bei mir auch so. keine ahnung ob das wichtig ist. find die bremsen jedenfalls super. idr sind hersteller auch erlaubt teile mit gleichwertigen auszutauschen.
> 
> 
> 
> hab auch 18" und finds ok. bei den online rechnern wurde mir auch 17"-19" empfohlen mit ~1,80 körpergröße. wie groß bist du?


Same here, 19 zoll wäre wohl am besten gewesen, knapp 1,80 mit 78cm schritthöhe. Bin gespannt auf morgen. Mir wäre halt eigentlich nen etwas größerer Rahmen mit kürzerem Vorbau lieber als nen kurzer mit evt noch längeren.


----------



## Pixxel (26. Oktober 2018)

Vorhin angekommen und ich finds super 

Einziges Problem: die Vorderradbremse tut nicht viel bis garnicht, kann den hebel fast bis zum Griff ziehen ohne das sie blockiert, bin noch auf Ursachensuche (denke luft ist mal auf jeden fall drin, und die Beläge sehen ziemlich eingestaubt aus.
Aber als frage: im vorderen Bremssattel sind keine belagschrauben drin?! Löcher und Gewinde sind ja dar, soll das so?


----------



## nakami (26. Oktober 2018)

Pixxel schrieb:


> die Vorderradbremse tut nicht viel bis garnicht, kann den hebel fast bis zum Griff ziehen ohne das sie blockiert



scheibenbremsen muss man einbremsen. kannst mal danach googlen. die meisten artikel zu dem thema sagen, dass man auf 30 km/h beschleunigen und abrupt abgremsen soll und das 30-50 mal wiederholen soll.



Pixxel schrieb:


> Aber als frage: im vorderen Bremssattel sind keine belagschrauben drin?! Löcher und Gewinde sind ja dar, soll das so?



meinst du die löcher die richtung hinten zeigen? bei mir ist da auch nichts verschraubt. zumindest kann man die gelben brake spacers da fixieren (zum auseinanderhalten der pads beim transport oder fürs bleeding der bremsen). wenn du mal in die benutzeranleitung guckst, sind da bei abbildung G2 (Strg+F zum suchen) pads des rechten typs eingesetzt die nicht verschraubt werden. vielleicht weiß hier ja noch jemand genaueres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixxel (26. Oktober 2018)

Also es gibt wohl 2 Bauformen für die 4Kolbensättel, sowohl einen Satz mit nur 2 Belägen (beim Cube Standart) und einen mit 4, letztere werden dann mit den Schrauben gesichert.

Zu meinem Problem: zu 100% nur scheiße entlüftet, ich kann den Hebel bis zum Anschlag ziehen, das hat nix mit einfahren zu tun.
Trotzdem eben ne Runde unterwegs gewesen, sone richtige Federgabel ist schon sehr geil.


----------



## rontravel (1. November 2018)

Hallo mal wieder 
habe noch zwei Tagestouren gemacht und der Schwalbe hielt. Also auch wenn ich nicht mehr ohne Flickzeug und Pumpe losfahre, haben die Pneus sich nochmal eine Chance erarbeitet. Leider habe ich seit der letzten Tour ein neues Problem. Spiel in der Radnabe hinten 
Das nervt schon. Erst nen Platten, dann springt die Kette runter und jetzt auch noch das. Ich gebe nochmal zu Protokoll: Der ursprüngliche Preis für das Fahrrad waren 1799,- Euro...

Also was bleibt mir im Moment. Ab zur ersten (in dem Fall kostenlosen) Inspektion und die Nabe wechseln lassen. Irgend jemand schrieb hier schon vom selben Problem und Umrüstung auf SRAM. Hat das denn abgeholfen? Ich meine vom Fahren her alles Top wie gehabt. Nur die technische Qualität erinnert mich jetzt nicht gerade an den empfohlenen Händler Verkaufspreis.

Das Rad wird von mir nicht für Sprünge oder ähnliche Späße verwendet. Es wird ganz normal durch den Wald gefahren...

Grüße


----------



## fox777 (2. November 2018)

Hallo rontravel!

Das Problem mit dem Spiel auf der Hinterradnabe kenne ich und ich habe da auch schon eine Nabe getauscht bekommen. Da ich aber glücklicherweise einen fast neuen LRS mit Novatec Naben bekommen habe, werde ich die anderen erstmal als Reserve hinlegen weil ich da kein Vertrauen drin habe das die neue Nabe besser ist.
Aber wo ich kein Problem damit habe ist das Thema Platten... wobei mein Händler auch immer die Reifen demontiert und Talkum rein macht, dass sich der Schlauch bewegen kann. Bei tubeless bin ich skeptisch weil man da jedes Jahr die Milch wechseln muss oder auch öfter. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
Gruß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## rontravel (2. November 2018)

Guten Abend 

was wenn man gleich eine andere solide Nabe verbaut? Muss das Hinterrad umgespeicht werden? Wie ich mal denke schon oder? Ich meine das Rad ist ja sonst absolut Klasse so das ich keine Schmerzen habe in gutes Material zu investieren. Werde das Gerät sicher auch noch ein paar Jahre fahren.
Welche Nabe wäre zu empfehlen? Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte? 

Was die Schlauchlosigkeit anbelangt scheint es ja gute Erfahrungen zu geben. Ich bin nicht sicher was man machen kann wenn sich trotzdem mal ein Plattfuß einschleicht. Fährt man da mit einer Milchspritze statt Flickzeug auf Tour? 

Grüße und ebenfalls schönes Wochenende


----------



## fox777 (3. November 2018)

Hallo!

Du kannst sicher eine neue Nabe einbauen, da musst du aber darauf achten, dass die Durchmesser zur jetzigen passen ansonsten brauchst du auch neue Speichen. Von den Naben her ist es schwer wirklich was zu empfehlen, weil es da auch davon abhängt was du ausgeben möchtest. Ich werde jetzt mal die Novatec testen und mal sehen wie die sind. Von Gewicht und dem was man so hört sind die ja ganz gut.
Gruß


----------



## kingkarlo81 (8. November 2018)

Moin, falls es hier "Mitleser" gibt, die einen Reaction TM Kauf überlegen:

CUBE Reaction TM (2018) Hardtail in Rahmengröße 41 oder 46 cm für 1079,99 EUR bei chainreactioncycles.com --- UVP 1699,00 EUR

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...MIkJDvyL7E3gIVGOh3Ch24iQOyEAQYBCABEgIutfD_BwE

Der Preis ist echt Hammer für das Bike und die Ausstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixxel (10. November 2018)

Gestern nochmal zur Apotheke und ne passende Spritze geholt (die erste mit Gummidichtung hat sich mit dem Magura Blue Blood nicht überlebt), mit einer ohne und 5minuten Zeit diese express-Entlüftung gemacht, ordentlich Luft rausgezogen und zag ein Druckpunkt

Dann noch kurz eingefahren und jetzt geht auch nen Einfinger Stoppi, heute leider bisschen Regen und bewölkt


----------



## rontravel (12. November 2018)

Habe es letzte Woche nach Göttingen zum Cubestore geschafft. Man wollte dort erstmal schauen was es mit dem Radnabenspiel auf sich hat. Nach Rückruf sind dann wohl die Lager defekt. Man hat mir mitgeteilt das Cube die Kosten übernimmt wenn ein Teiletausch mit Originalteilen durchgeführt wird. 
Nach meiner Frage was wäre wenn "eine andere Nabe wie z.B. von SRAM" verbaut wird, sagte man mir das Cube nur die Teile und Reparaturkosten übernimmt wenn orig. Teile verwendet werden. Weiter müsste man auch andere Speichen verbauen wenn man den Nabenhersteller tauscht. Da die Ösen (Speichenaufnahmen) anders geformt sind.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschieden nochmal Cube-Teile zu verwenden. Die Reparatur ist in diesem Fall auf Garantie(kostenlos) und ich habe eine schwache Hoffnung das Cube das Material vielleicht nachgebessert hat.
Nachvollziehbar ist es für mich absolut nicht das bei anderer Nabe (also Hersteller) nicht zumindest die Arbeitskosten auf Garantie gehen. Denn die fallen ja sowieso an egal welches Material da jetzt rein kommt.

Wie lange die nächsten Teile halten und was die Reparatur und Wartung gebracht haben berichte ich bei entsprechender Gelegenheit. 

Grüße Ron


----------



## rontravel (13. November 2018)

fox777 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Du kannst sicher eine neue Nabe einbauen, da musst du aber darauf achten, dass die Durchmesser zur jetzigen passen ansonsten brauchst du auch neue Speichen. Von den Naben her ist es schwer wirklich was zu empfehlen, weil es da auch davon abhängt was du ausgeben möchtest. Ich werde jetzt mal die Novatec testen und mal sehen wie die sind. Von Gewicht und dem was man so hört sind die ja ganz gut.
> Gruß



Hallo fox777,
kannst Du mir mal ne PN mit den Daten zu den Naben schicken? Wäre sehr freundlich. Mein Cubestore kommt nicht in die Hufen und ich brauche mein Bike fahrbar da ich ab Donnerstag Urlaub habe.

Grüße


----------



## Pixxel (13. November 2018)

Macht es nicht fast mehr Sinn für ~140€ nen neues Laufrad, ich würde auf Mavic schielen, zu kaufen? Neue Nabe+Einbau (und dann evt auch Speichen) wird doch nicht viel günstiger kommen oder?


----------



## rontravel (14. November 2018)

Pixxel schrieb:


> Macht es nicht fast mehr Sinn für ~140€ nen neues Laufrad, ich würde auf Mavic schielen, zu kaufen? Neue Nabe+Einbau (und dann evt auch Speichen) wird doch nicht viel günstiger kommen oder?



Völlig richtig. Habe Gestern noch einen Laufradsatz bestellt. Der ist  bereits Unterwegs. Vielleicht ist der Urlaub noch gerettet.


----------



## bobons (16. November 2018)

Ich habe hier noch 2 DT Swiss H1700 35 mm-Hinterräder im Boost-Format, falls jemand schnell etwas braucht.


----------



## rontravel (18. November 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich glaube nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten habe ich jetzt die Probleme vom Tisch. Nicht zuletzt ist das auch meinem Cubestore zu verdanken. Die Jungs in Göttingen habe ich wahrscheinlich ziemlich strapaziert weil ich unbedingt mein Rad für den Urlaub brauchte. Ich hoffe sie mögen es mir verzeihen. Fakt ist, den von mir angeschleppten Laufradsatz habe ich kostenlos eingebaut bekommen. Das fand ich sehr kulant. Für die Lieferschwierigkeiten des Herstellers kann der Händler vor Ort vermutlich nichts. Hier in diesem Fall ist er aber dafür in die Bresche gesprungen und vor allen Dingen ruhig und freundlich geblieben. Das muss dann auch einfach mal lobend erwähnt werden.

Da das Rad jetzt - so hoffe ich - in einem standfesten Zustand ist und an Zubehör jetzt so ausgerüstet ist wie ich es dachte,
kann ich nun eine sinnvolle Aufstellung erläutern

*1. Laufradsatz*
Wegen dem bekannten Problem der Hinterradnabe ist nun ein Radsatz von Mavic verbaut. Ich habe hierbei die teurere E-Bike Ausführung gekauft. Ob meine Überlegung dazu wirklich belegbar ist weis ich nicht. Aber der Gedanke dabei war, dass die Lager eventuell stabiler ausgelegt sind weil die Momente bei einem E-Bike größer sind. Sonst könnte man natürlich auch zu den preiswerten Mavic XA-35 greifen.
Vom Gewicht her sind sie konkurrenzlos für den Preis. Bestellt und geliefert durch Bike24.de - absolut Top von einem Tag auf den anderen Ware erhalten. Wenn das ursprüngliche Laufrad instandgesetzt ist, werde ich den Satz als Reserve lagern. Hat den Vorteil das im Urlaub mal was dazwischen kommen kann und man kann trotzdem weiter fahren. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen das die Geschichte mit den Lagern in der Hinterradnabe ein reines Problem von Cube ist. Die Mavic-Räder haben aber nach Registrierung 3Jahre Garantie. "Mavic Care"

Mavic E-XA 35
27,5 Zoll 6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme
Shimano HG 8/9/10/11-fach
Felgenmaulweite (innen) 35mm
Achse hinten     12x148mm BOOST
Achse vorn    15x110mm BOOST








*2. Getränkehalter*
Hier gibt es etliche zur Auswahl. Ich habe mich für die konventionelle Form von Voxom entschieden da einige Halterformen im Gelände Probleme machen. D.h. der Kraftschluss zur Flasche bleibt auch bei stärkeren Erschütterungen gewährleistet.




Halter: Voxom





*3. "Schutzblech" vorn*
Hier habe ich bei Rose ein nettes Teil von "Rie: Sel" bestellt. Ein PE-Schutzblech das einfach mit Kabelbindern an der Gabel befestigt wird.
Es erfüllt seinen Zweck voll und ganz. Kein Dreck mehr in den Augen. Das Teil ist preiswert, leicht, einfach montierbar und effektiv.




Schutzblech: Rie: Siel





*4. Handyhalter*
Nach fast drei Monaten kamen die Klebepads aus China. ABER!!! Diese Lösung ist letztlich genial. Wer die App Komoot zum navigieren nutzt, der weis das man aus der Navigationsoberfläche heraus die Handykamera benutzen kann. Das heist: Handy aus dem Halter, Bild machen, Handy in den Halter. Das meist mehrfach nacheinander. Hier kommt bei mir nun folgendes zum Einsatz und es funktioniert prima.








Halter:    Velochampion (normal für Garmin Edge)
Adapter - Handyschale: Forfar aus China (so wird aus dem Handy das Edge)









*5. Powerbank*
Das Navigieren mit Komoot saugt den Akku leer. Mein I-Phone 5SE schafft ca. 2h. Das ist definitiv zu wenig. Deshalb habe ich mir von Anker eine runde Powerbank mit ausreichenden 5000mAh besorgt. Denn einen Halter der an den Lenker passt und die runde Bank aufnimmt gibt es nämlich auch. Der ist zwar normal für Taschenlampen gedacht aber hält die Bank genauso gut.





Powerbank: Anker Powercore
Halter: Olight FB-1
Ladekabel: Lightning 20cm von Rampow





*6. Griffe Easy Chunky*
Die Griffe sind sehr bequem da sie relativ weich sind. Bei Schweißhänden können sie etwas rutschig sein. Ich fahre aber sowieso immer mit Handschuhen. Da fällt es nicht ins Gewicht. Sie sind auch nicht wirklich schwarz wie in der Artikelbeschreibung eher grau. Aber das Beste was ich bisher zum fahren hatte.

Griffe: Easy Chunky
Schönen Abend


----------



## SimonV1986 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Die Probleme mit der Nabe sind ja interessant. Ich übe ständig Wheelies und Stoppies, bzw Hinterrad versetzen und habe 0 Probleme. Die Laufräder sind wohl trotzdem, das erste was getauscht wird...

Meine Frage: laut Hersteller sollen 2.8er rein passen, hat schonmal wer einen Test mit 3.0 gemacht? 

Danke schonmal fur die Antworten.
Vg


----------



## mtbrene (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo 

hätte auch mal eine Frage in die Cube TM Runde. Ich habe mir das 2019er TM geholt. Das ist mit den Komponenten nicht so
gut ausgestattet wie das 2018er. Dafür ist der Preis etwas günstiger. ZB. Gabel ist eine X-Fusion 32 statt einer Fox. Hat jemand zufällig eine solche Gabel im Einsatz?
Bin bis jetzt nur Rock Shox gefahren. Aber ich dachte so schlecht können ja jetzt die "No Name" ja jetzt auch nicht sein.
Aber die Gabel geht nur Ruckartig. Wenn ich den Luftdruck verringere ändert sich auch nicht viel. Irgendwann sackt die Gabel dann
zusammen bei zu geringen Druck.


----------



## nakami (19. Dezember 2018)

mtbrene schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mir das 2019er TM geholt. Das ist mit den Komponenten nicht so
> gut ausgestattet wie das 2018er. Dafür ist der Preis etwas günstiger.



wie du im thread vielleicht mitbekommen hast, haben viele hier das 2018er fuer wesentlich weniger als den UVP (1700euro) bekommen. wenn ich jetzt suche, finde ich auch noch einige angebote für 1350euro. da bist du ja nur mit dem UVP von 1099euro beim 2019er nicht soweit entfernt. hab noch nie von der marke deiner gabel gehört und ich würde eigentlich vorallem bei der gabel eher zu nennenswerten größen wie fox oder rockshox greifen - da macht man halt schonmal nichts verkehrt. schon alleine wegen dem support.

ich würde erstmal den cube support anschreiben und fragen, ob dieses verhalten zu erwarten ist. wahrscheinlich weisen die dich dann einfach an deinen händler weiter und du wirst es umtauschen können.

was ich ja im kontext des naben-themas hier ganz interessant finde:
im 2019er Reaction TM wurden die "CUBE Alloy Light" des 2018er durch "Shimano HB-MT400-B" ersetzt.
der vorbau (+lenker) von race face beim 2018er gefällt mir jedoch besser als der von "Newmen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B_Stromberg (30. Dezember 2018)

Email schrieb:


> Werd erst nächste Woche das Bike in Empfang nehmen können. Wurde Gestern erst fertig. Habe mich entschieden das Reifensetup auf 2.25 Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph zu ändern. Grund war, das mir die Nobbys zu schwammig waren und ich nicht nur Trails fahre. Sollte trotzdem nen genialen Allrounder geben. Die Komponenten sind ja allererste Sahne.



Hallo allerseits.
Ich bin seit September Besitzer eines TM und stiller Mitleser in diesem Forum. Ich fahre hauptsächlich ein 29er Carbon-Hardtail. Ich habe mir das TM als Zweitrad angeschafft und mir macht das Rad auch viel Spaß. Optik, Komponenten, Verarbeitung sind einwandfrei. Ich fahre aber nicht überwiegend auf Trails, deshalb könnte das Rad auf festen Wegen gerne etwas schneller fahren. Deshalb meine Frage: wurde das TM durch das Umrüsten auf schmalere Reifen merklich schneller? Kann die original Felge verwendet werden? Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus Oberfranken.


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Januar 2019)

Kann man eigentlich 29er LRS verbauen?
Gibt da beide Infos....ja und nein.


----------



## nakami (8. Januar 2019)

B_Stromberg schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage: wurde das TM durch das Umrüsten auf schmalere Reifen merklich schneller?


Meiner Auffassung nach ist es nicht so, dass schmalere Reifen dich schneller machen. Wenn du über Steine und Wurzeln fährst, wird der Reifen leicht eingedrückt und beim Drüberfahren drückt dich die Beschaffenheit des Reifens wiederrum nach vorne. Je breiter (und tiefer) der Reifen, desto stärker ist dieser Effekt. Es kommt halt wirklich drauf an auf welchen Strecken du unterwegs bist. Wenn du überwiegend auf Asphalt fährst, hast du jedenfalls das falsche Rad gewählt.. 

Siehe dafür dieses Video von Bikeradar:
Zwischen 13:20-15:25 erklärt er den Effekt - das komplette Video ist aber ganz nett.





Hier noch paar Bilder von mir.


----------



## RCler (9. Januar 2019)

Hi nakami,
bin jetzt auch neu hier mit nen TM 2018
Frage an dich, ist dein Spritzschutz vorne von SKS? Bin nämlich auf der Suche.
Danke für Feedback.
Es grüsst ebenfalls ein Mittelfranke


----------



## nakami (9. Januar 2019)

Ich habe das hier draufgemacht:
https://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/vorn-koloss/kol-oss-stickerbomb-ultra-black
Find's optimal, Design muss einem halt gefallen. Die haben aber auch schlichteres.


----------



## RCler (9. Januar 2019)

Ich danke dir


----------



## nakami (12. Januar 2019)

hat wer die mäntel ausgewechselt? passen maxxis dhf + dhr ii 2.6er drauf? die felge ist ja so unglaublich breit...


----------



## Burt4711 (16. Januar 2019)

Gibt es schon das TM Race irgendwo??


----------



## trail-chris (21. März 2019)

hi,

ich habe mein 20" 2018er TM seit oktober 2018 und es geht raus, sobald das wetter halbwegs passt.
ich habe eine  etwas längeren vorbau und dazu einen weinroten dh-lenker. dieser und gleichfarbige flat-pedale geben sexy akzente.
kurzum - ich liebe das bike!
heute erst wieder bei prima wetter legere getourt. bei uns um jena braucht man ein bike, welches beim klettern ne halbwegs gute figur macht. meine stammstrecke hat zum ende hin einen uphill von guten 200 höhenmetern auf recht kurzer strecke - und da hatte ich beim kauf bedenken, ob 1x11 genügt. das ding fahre ich aber auf dem 2. ritzel ;-) ziel zum sommer ist das 3., damit die kondi noch etwas gefordert wird.
ergo: das teil tourt sehr geil, auch im uphill souverän, und im downhill mit der vario, reichlich hub und den disks ist es ein traum.
etwas negatives habe ich:
wenn ich in höheren gängen zügiger fahre habe ich soein metallisches summendes geräusch. wisst ihr was das sein könnte?
evtl ist das ne einstellungsfrage bzw. es ist noch nicht optimal eingefahren. naja, es geht eh demnächst nochmal ins store zum frühjahrscheck. 
unterm strich: das tm ist sexy und macht laune ;-)

grüße

trail-chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonV1986 (21. März 2019)

1. Bilder vom weinroten Lenker bitte 

2. Es könnte die Kettenführung sein, die Kette berührt bei mir in den höchsten Gängen ganz leicht. Tritt das Geräusch beim kurbeln oder auch im Leerlauf auf?

VG Simon


----------



## trail-chris (22. März 2019)

moin,

das geräusch tritt auch im leerlauf auf. aber wie gesagt vornehmlich bei hohen geschwindigkeiten. dachte zuerst es ist die vordere bremse, weil dort eiber der beläge leucht schleift. das wollte ich beim 3-monats-check mal beheben lassen. ich kann es auch beim fahren nicht genau orten. 
bilder von meinem bike stell ich noch ein.


----------



## dallimann (22. März 2019)

Das Geräusch kommt von den Bremsen, bzw. Scheiben. Nach dem Einbremsen oder entgraten der Beläge wird es etwas weniger. Das Problem ist aber bauartbedingt und lässt sich nur durch einen Scheibenwechsel (z.B. Shimano Icetech) ganz beheben. Die Bremsen an meinem TM machen auch diese Geräusche, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. Das Problem ist schon in diversen Foren diskutiert worden.


----------



## nakami (22. März 2019)

weil ja grad schon wieder etwas momentum im thread ist, ein update von mir:

- habe mittlerweile mäntel mit mehr grip drauf. maxxis dhf 2,8" vorne, maxxis dhr 2 2,8" hinten. mit den nobby nics bin ich auf trails andauernd weggerutscht. nun fühle ich mich deutlich sicherer.
- habe wiederholt probleme mit der rechten kurbel. während der fahrt immer wieder locker geworden. genauer angeguckt und herausgefunden, dass die kerben übermäßig abgenutzt sind. ich bekomme in den nächsten wochen ein ersatzteil...


----------



## trail-chris (24. März 2019)

hi,

danke für die tipps.
morgen gehts in den cube store zum service - habe den jungs schon gesagt, dass sie die bremsen checken sollen. hier ein bild von meinem feuerstuhl.


----------



## SimonV1986 (24. März 2019)

Dankeschön, sieht super aus mit dem Lenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-chris (24. März 2019)

ja, der original vorbau war mir zu kurz. dann haben wir einen 80mm mit 6° gesucht, doch da passte der orig. lenker nicht dran. daher musstw ein neuer her und ich wollte rotw akzente setzen. daher dann auch die pedale und der bottleholder.


----------



## trail-chris (24. März 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> weil ja grad schon wieder etwas momentum im thread ist, ein update von mir:
> 
> - habe mittlerweile mäntel mit mehr grip drauf. maxxis dhf 2,8" vorne, maxxis dhr 2 2,8" hinten. mit den nobby nics bin ich auf trails andauernd weggerutscht. nun fühle ich mich deutlich sicherer.


 
also ich bin jetzt seit ende oktober 2018 gerademal 150km gefahren, aber ein übermäßiges wegrutschen empfinde ich nicht. mag sein, dass man mit mitte 30 schon mehr die bremse betätigt oder meine >90kg ordentlich anpressdruck generieren.


----------



## Flowbudd (25. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen und möchte gleich mal eine Frage stellen:
Mein neues Bike soll das Basis TM 2019 in darkgreen werden. Hat dieses Modell auch ein Nabenproblem und wie gut funktioniert die Federgabel? Hat jemand schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Bike gemacht?

Liebe Grüße

Nino Bungies


----------



## trail-chris (25. März 2019)

hi flowbudd,

ich habe mein heute zum service in da store gebracht. bei der gelegenheit habe ich mir das basic in grün aus 2019 angesehen.
optisch heizt das ding definitiv ein. der erste blick erlaubt auch die diagnose, dass du für 1099 euro-mark ein nettes bike bekommst. 
das nabenproblem haben offenbar nicht alle tm gleichermaßen, also bitte nicht verallgemeinern.
die sache mit der federgabel aber musst du ausprobieren. unterm strich aber sollten je nach federsystem heutzutage auch nicht-markengabeln ihren dienst tun. geh ins nächste store und fahre das teil probe. und evtl haben die irgendwo ne ausgebaute rythm o.ä. zum nachrüsten.


----------



## dallimann (25. März 2019)

trail-chris schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> danke für die tipps.
> morgen gehts in den cube store zum service - habe den jungs schon gesagt, dass sie die bremsen checken sollen. hier ein bild von meinem feuerstuhl.



Hi Christoph, 

gib mal bitte ein Feedback bezüglich des Bremsenproblems, wenn Dein Bike vom Service zurück ist! 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## SimonV1986 (25. März 2019)

Hat das neue nicht auch neue Naben? Dann würde dir der Vergleich auch nichts bringen. Meine Naben machen bisher auch diverse Sprünge (eher Hopser, aber immerhin  ) ins Flat problemlos mit


----------



## trail-chris (25. März 2019)

@dallimann 
ja, ich gebe mal bescheid bezügl. der bremsen ;-)


----------



## trail-chris (30. März 2019)

hi leute,

habe die tage mein tm vom service geholt. derweil bin ich ein paar touren mit meinem RM6 gefahren. 
der service kostete mich 45 euro. 
mir wurde gesagt, dass die tauchrohre und dichtungen gerinigt wurden, leerlauf und speichen wurden überprüft. allg. sitz der montierten teile gechecht und was weiß ich nicht alles. die bremsen wurden auch gemacht - vorn fehlte etwas öl (schon bei erstmontage etwas zu wenig), ein belag war mies eingestellt und hatte kontakt und die discs wurden abgeschliffen. ach ja, farblich passend habe ich noch ein spritzschutz für die tauchrohre montiert. 
soeben die erst sportlich schnelle fahrt und die bremsen eingefahren. 15x von ca. 25 auf 5km/h zurück. 
das schleifgeräusch ist leider nicht ganz weg. in schnellen kurven kommt es mitunter nochmal durch. es ist aber nicht mehr in einem solch unerträglichen maß, dass es einem den spass nimmt. 
anbei noch ein bild meiner beauty.


----------



## lessiak (31. März 2019)

Hi, ich interessiere mich auch für das TM. Leider hat das kein Händler bei dem ich War auf Lager so dass ich es mir nicht live anschauen konnte.

Was mich interessieren würde ist der Unterschied zwischen dem TM PRO und dem TM Race. Preislich beträgt der Unterschied ja 400  Euronen. Ist das wirklich gerechtfertigt?

Außer einer anderen Gabel und einer anderen Schaltung steht in der Beschreibung leider nichts.

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## andi197 (1. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin beide Räder beim Händler gefahren. Hatte das Glück das das Pro und auch das Race in 20 Zoll da waren. Ausschlaggebend war für mich die Eagle Schaltung, die kommt meinen Bedürfnissen eher entgegen. Lese dir einfach mal ein paar Tests im Netz zur Sram NX Eagle durch. Aber Achtung, Cube verbaut hier eine GX Kassette, so stehen 500% Bandbreite zur Verfügung. Die normale NX ist eigentlich für einen Shimano kompatiblen Freilauf gedacht und hat statt 10/50 „nur“ 11/50 Zähne. Kommt halt drauf an wo du wohnst und was du vorhast mit dem Cube. Die 12fach Schaltung fühlt sich knackiger an, der Shifter wertiger. Meine Meinung. Du kannst auch mal den Online Ritzelrechner bemühen, da siehst du ob du mit der 11fach NX des Pro glücklich wirst oder doch lieber 400€ mehr investieren solltest. Auf jeden Fall besser als hinterher festzustellen...hätte ich doch. Die Gabel ist eine 34er Fox beim Race, ob die um so viel besser ist als die 32er Rock Shox kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das Race hat auch noch andere Bremsen, einen Sram XD Freilauf und einen SDG Sattel. Wie gesagt, mein Kaufkriterium war die 12fach Eagle Schaltung. Dabei sollte auch erwähnt werden das die 12fach Kassette als Ersatzteil nicht ganz billig ist. Berichte mal wie du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessiak (1. April 2019)

Hey danke andi197.

Das ist die 1. qualifizierte Antwort zu meinen Fragen. Habe auch Cube direkt angeschrieben und die haben noch nichts  dazu gesagt und bei den Händlern hatte ich wie geschrieben auch kein Glück.

Was meinst du aber mit GX Kassette, ich hätte schon gerne die 10/50 Schaltung. Das heißt die ist dann montiert, obwohl in der Beschreibung was anderes steht?

Kann man mit  dem Gerät auch hobbymäßig ein Rennen mitfahren, oder loost man gegen die Hartails total ab. Leider ist das Bike ja doch ziemlich schwer.


----------



## andi197 (1. April 2019)

Na zum Rennen fahren wäre eher ein CrossCountry Hardtail die bessere Wahl. Das Reaction TM ist ein Trailbike, da geht es nicht um Zeit...eher Spaß zu haben auf dem Trail. Also das Race hat die Sram GX Kassette mit 10/50 Zähnen und der Rest ist von der NX Eagle, ist aber alles untereinander kompatibel. Soll heißen wenn dir der Shifter oder das Schaltwerk nicht gefällt kannst du jederzeit upgraden. Mit der NX 11fach vom Pro geht das nicht so einfach. Da bist du auf 11 Zähne auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gebunden, eben durch den Shimano Freilauf. Der lässt nichts kleineres zu. Google mal, viele sagen das bei der 11fach - wie sie das Pro hat - entweder untenrum oder oben ein Gang fehlt. Aber das kommt eben drauf an wo du das Rad bewegen willst.


----------



## lessiak (1. April 2019)

Danke, tendiere wohl mehr für das Race.


----------



## andi197 (1. April 2019)

Gute Wahl, aber wie gesagt, ist eher was für Trail. Schonmal durch die Reifengröße und die Geometrie.


----------



## lessiak (1. April 2019)

Ist schon klar. Das mit dem Rennen fahren ist ja nur so eine Idee, ist nicht weiter wichtig.

Pro Saison fahre ich so 2-3 Rennen, um die 20-30 km mit einem eher kleinen Starterfeld. Das ganze nehmen wir alle nicht besonders ernst, es soll halt einfach Spass machen.

Ob ich dann mit dem Cube oder mit meinem alten Hardtail fahre, ist nicht so wichtig. Wichtiger ist mir, dass ich im Alltag Spass haben kann.

Ich wohne sozusagen direkt vor dem Berg und kann damit jeden Tag mit dem MTB rumballern. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit dem Teil den Berg auch wirklich hochkomme


----------



## andi197 (1. April 2019)

Sollte mit der Eagle Schaltung vom Race kein Problem sein. Das 50er Ritzel ist der „Rettungsanker“ schlechthin. Wie gesagt, bemühe mal den Online Ritzelrechner, da kannst du vergleichen mit dem was du jetzt hast und der 11fach bzw 12fach Eagle.


----------



## trail-chris (8. April 2019)

wie gesagt, ich hatte da auch meine Zweifel, aber meine "home-steigung" mache ich mit dem 2. Ritzel. da ist also noch reserve.
daas tm race ist eine gute wahl in puncto fun/trail und lockere rennen.


----------



## hardcorehaude (8. April 2019)

Meine Freundin steigt wegen Kinderanhänger auf ein E-Bike um.
Falls zufällig jemand Interesse an einem 2018er Modell in 18" hat: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1249206-cube-reaction-tm-18-m-27-5-2018
Alternativ verkaufen wir auch nur den Rahmen inkl. Stuersatz und Innenlager.

Zu der Reifendiskussion - kann auch nur jeden raten auf Tubeless umzurüsten -> geht leicht, spart paar Gramm Gewicht und erhöht die Pannensicherheit. 

Viel Spaß noch mit eurem Bikes!


----------



## lessiak (11. April 2019)

So ich habe mein Bike endlich bekommen .

Sieht schon nice aus, aber leider kann ich es zur Zeit nur betrachten und nicht fahren, weil es schüttet wie aus Eimern.

Ich will es ja nicht am ersten Tag schon voll einsauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessiak (16. April 2019)

Servus,
so jetzt habe ich endlich meine ersten Ausfahrten hinter mir und das Baby ist auch schon getauft worden. 

Am Anfang ist es natürlich noch eine Umstallung zum klassischen Hardtail. Die ersten Meter am Asphalt habe ich gedacht, dass die Kiste festgeklebt ist, es ging nichts weiter. Aber dann im richtigen Gelände begann das Teil immer mehr Spass zu machen und ich genieße die Ausfahrten jeden Tag mehr.

Nur etwas ärgert mich, wenn ich auf den beiden größten Rizeln rückwärst treten muss, weil das Gelände schon sehr steil ist, dann wandert die Kette sofort ein paar Ritzeln hinunter und würde sich sofort verklemmen wenn ich nicht augenblicklich stoppe. Das finde ich nicht gut, denn dann muss ich immer absteigen.

Ist das denn normal? Es ist klar, dass beim größten Ritzel fast kein Abstand mehr zum Kettenwerfer besteht, aber runterhauen dürfte es die Kette trotzdem nicht so schnell. Ich habe schon einige Einstellungen versucht, es wird aber nicht besser.
Das rote Plastikteil zum Einstellen war bei der Lieferung leider nicht dabei. Hilft es denn wirklich?

Ansonsten wie gesagt alles tip top und es macht echt Spaß damit unterwegs zu sein.

So nun noch ein paar Bilder, falls mir das mit dem Hochladen gelingt.


----------



## andi197 (18. April 2019)

Hallo, musste das gerade selber testen, funktioniert bei mir wie es sollte. Entweder hast du in der Nähe eine kompetente Werkstatt oder du versuchst es selber hiermit...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...1x11-1x12-p52614/universal-universal-o100001/


----------



## lessiak (18. April 2019)

Danke, das Teil habe ich schon öfters gesehen. Werde es mir wohl kaufen bzw. beim Händler fragen ob er mir eins schickt. Schließlich habe ich ja ein Fahrrad um 1.800 Euro gekauft.

Leider wird es mir aber beim Problem nicht helfen. Hast du auch das 2019 TM Race mit 12 Gang oder eine andere Version mit 11 Gang?

Ich habe das Problem dann in der Garage gestern ganz genau analysiert. Beim Rückwärtstreten kommt die Kette ja nicht direkt vom Kettenwerfer, sondern vom Kettenblatt vorne. Das bedeutet, ganz egal was ich beim Kettenwerfer eingestellt habe, beim Rückwärtstreten ging die Kette vom 50 Ritzel immer runter. Also nochmals die Kette trifft von oben auf das Ritzel, die Einstellung des Kettenwerfers spielt dabei keine Rolle, weil die Kette ja schon unten ist, bevor sie den Kettenwerfer erreicht.

Das kommt daher, weil die Kette bei der 12 Gang Schaltung einfach viel zu quer steht. Also bei einer halben Umdrehung rückwärts, die Kette kommt da ja vom Kettenblatt, ist sie schon unten. Das Dumme dabei ist, dass das ganze dann natürlich auch beim rückwärt schieben passiert, da sich da ja das Rad mitdreht. Das Treten kann man sich notfalls ja noch verkneifen, es passiert aber automatisch, dass man das Rad rückwärts schiebt und sei es nur am Parkplatz.

Was ich schreibe, hört sich wahrscheinlich ein wenig wirr an, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## bobons (19. April 2019)

Ist die Kette richtig herum montiert? Zumindest die X01-Ketten haben oben/unten, ob hinten/vorne, weiß ich gerade nicht.


----------



## lessiak (19. April 2019)

Danke, darauf habe ich jetzt noch gar nicht geachtet.

Das heißt es müsste auf der Kette einen Pfeil oder sonst eine Markierung für oben und unten geben?


----------



## andi197 (19. April 2019)

lessiak schrieb:


> Danke, darauf habe ich jetzt noch gar nicht geachtet.
> 
> Das heißt es müsste auf der Kette einen Pfeil oder sonst eine Markierung für oben und unten geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi197 (19. April 2019)

So sieht das bei mir aus, das Kettenschloss hat einen Pfeil, auf der Kette selber steht Eagle. Oben auf dem Kopf, unten normal zu lesen.


----------



## lessiak (19. April 2019)

Ok, danke. Also das ist beim mir aus so wie bei dir. 

Den Fehler kann ich schon mal ausschließen. Es ist deffinitv der Schräglauf der Kette, das habe ich jetzt bei anderen auch schon gelesen. Zwar bei anderen Schaltungen, aber das Problem ist das gleiche.

Die Steighilfe, die ja gedacht ist zum Schalten auf die höheren Ritzel wirft im Rückwärtslauf die Kette dann eben wieder nach unten.

Hab mich schon damit abgefunden, vielleicht wird es besser, wenn alles ein wenig eingefahren ist.


----------



## andi197 (19. April 2019)

Entweder so, oder checke mal das Schaltwerk bzw. dessen Aufnahme. Kam bei mir auch lose verschraubt an. Und auf jeden Fall nochmal die Einstellung prüfen (lassen) vom Schaltwerk, auch beim Rückwärtstreten macht das was aus.


----------



## lessiak (25. April 2019)

Falls hier noch jemand mitliest…

Die oben Probleme mit der Schaltung sind momentan Geschichte, seit meine Schwester eine Probefahrt mit dem Bike gemacht hat. Sie hat es nach 100 m Fahrt nämlich geschafft die Schaltung komplett zu zerstören.

Sie war zu Besuch und da habe ich ihr noch stolz mein neues Rad gezeigt. Leider habe ich nicht daran gedacht, ihr eine Sondereinweisung für Blondinen zu geben. Da fährt sie nur kurz los und nach wenigen Minuten kommt sie, das Rad schiebend, wieder zurück.

Die Kette ist über das große Ritzel gefallen und hat sich zwischen Speiche und Ritzel verklemmt. Die Begrenzungen waren aber sicher ganz sauber eingestellt und ich konnte die Kette vorher nicht mal ansatzweise über das Ritzel befördern.

Natürlich hat sie wahrscheinlich dannach noch ein wenig weiter getreten, was sie zwar bestreitet, aber das erscheint mir nicht so glaubwürdig.

Also zumindest das Schaltauge ist sicher verbogen, man kann nur hoffen, dass das Schaltwerk in Ordnung geblieben ist.

Ein wenig musste ich dann schon über sie lästern. Da wurde die Schaltung schon von so vielen Profis und Magazinen getestet und hat allen Belastungen Stand gehalten, aber 100 m mit meiner Schwester gaben ihr den Garaus.


----------



## Maverick75 (25. April 2019)

lessiak schrieb:


> Die Kette ist über das große Ritzel gefallen und hat sich zwischen Speiche und Ritzel verklemmt. *Die Begrenzungen waren aber sicher ganz sauber eingestellt* und ich konnte die Kette vorher nicht mal ansatzweise über das Ritzel befördern.


Und wie soll das sonst passiert sein? So eine Schaltung ist nichts als Mechanik (will damit sagen dass sich Dein Schaltwerk den Schwenkbereich nicht nach Stimmung und Laune aussucht, sondern das macht der Fahrer oder Mechaniker via Begrenzungsschraube(n)...) und ich behaupte mal, bevor Du die (wohl eher doch nicht so korrekt eingestellte) Konter- oder Begrenzungsschraube am Schaltwerk "überwindest", brichst Du den Schalthebel ab oder ziehst den Schaltzug aus der Verankerung...


----------



## Burt4711 (26. April 2019)

TM Race ausverkauft laut h und s.


----------



## lessiak (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal zur Probe ein ovales Kettenblatt montieren. Wenn man sich die Füller der Kettenblätter ansieht wird man ja beinahe verrückt. 

Da gibts noch den Begriff Offset, der mir gar nichts sagt. Wieviel Offset wäre beim Cube Reaction TM Race den richtig? 6mm, 3mm oder 0, oder weiß der Kuckuck was?

Kann mir jemand bitte einen Tip geben, danke.


----------



## andi197 (14. Mai 2019)

Habe mir mal mein original Blatt angesehen. Es ist nach innen gekröpft, hat also einen Offset. Das ist der Versatz von der Pedalachse nach innen, richtung Tretlager. Vielleicht mal vom original montierten Blatt rausmessen?


----------



## lessiak (15. Mai 2019)

Danke, habs inzwischen schon bekommen und montiert.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, Offset ist 3 mm, Boost


----------



## TheMiB (15. Mai 2019)

Alle anderen lesen das Chainring User Manual von SRAM: https://www.sram.com/sites/default/...0_rev_d_chainrings_and_spider_user_manual.pdf

auf den Seite 17ff steht dann auch wann welcher Offset (Versatz) gebraucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmaay (14. Juni 2019)

Für alle, die mitlesen und noch ein 2019er TM Race suchen. Im Bike-discount megastore in Bonn gibt es noch welche (kann nicht über die Website bestellt werden). A-ware gibt es mit 10% (1620€). Noch interessanter: vor allem gibt es noch eins als B-Ware für 1259€ in 22". Das andere habe  ich mir gerade geholt. So weit ich es nach Probefahrt erkennen kann hat das noch Verfügbare nur einen kleinen Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe, dort wo das Kettenblatt ansetzt und die Kassette ist etwas verkratzt. Ich vermute es war ein Vorführbike.

Ihr könnt ja mal schreiben, wenn Ihr eins ergattert habt.
Gruß
Tim


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Juni 2019)

Wie viele TM Race haben die denn da?


----------



## Timmaay (16. Juni 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wie viele TM Race haben die denn da?


Keine Ahnung, aber ich habe mindestens vier da gesehen. Das neue 22er haben sie aus dem Lager geholt. Vielleicht ist da noch mehr.

Im Zweifel einfach mal anrufen: 0228-9784810


----------



## Burt4711 (20. Juni 2019)

170er kurbel bei 22 Zoll Rahmen?.....Hhmm.


----------



## Timmaay (20. Juni 2019)

Hat einer eine Bashguard Empfehlung, die auf den Rahmen passt?


----------



## cannondalebiker (23. Juni 2019)

Hat schon jemand versucht das TM Race etwas abzuspecken. Die Laufräder und Reifengewichte würden mich interessieren. Lenker/Vorbau könnte auch möglich sein. Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf in Größe M. Wunschgewicht wäre 12.5 Kg.
Ich weiß das ist kein Leichtbaurad aber ein bisschen was geht immer ohne auf die Haltbarkeit zu verzichten.
Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## bobons (23. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte das mal in der Vorauswahl für einen Freund, und entsprechend die Teile und Gewichte recherchiert:




Rahmengewicht hatte ich von einem Rahmen, der im Bikemarkt verkauft wurde. Ein halbes Kilo lässt sich am schnellsten und effektivsten am Laufradsatz sparen, dazu noch ca. 300 g bei Ersetzen der Schläuche durch TL-Milch und Ventile.


----------



## cannondalebiker (23. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Info.
An der Stütze und am Lenker ist auch noch Potential. Ich muss die Dinge mal wiegen aber da geht schon noch was.
Zuerst muss ich das Teil noch bestellen.


----------



## cannondalebiker (24. Juni 2019)

Hat sich erledigt.
Ist leider ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (24. Juni 2019)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt.
> Ist leider ausverkauft.



Kein Ding, baust Du es halt selbst auf:

Gabel Boost 300 Euro:




__





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 955 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 955 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



Rahmen 230 Euro (aktuell nur 16" dort):





						Cube Hardtail Rahmen
					

Elite, Reaction, Analog, Attention, Aim, Access WLS, Cube Hardtail Rahmen in vielen Variationen



					schlierseer-bikeparts.de
				



Laufräder 180 Euro:








						Sun Ringle Duroc 40 Laufradsatz (BOOST) | Chain Reaction
					

Sun Ringle Duroc 40 Laufradsatz (BOOST) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				



Bremsen 150 Euro + Scheiben und Adapter 50 Euro:




__





						CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



Schaltung 270 Euro








						SRAM NX Eagle MTB Schaltgruppe (12-fach, Boost, DUB) | Chain Reaction
					

SRAM NX Eagle MTB Schaltgruppe (12-fach, Boost, DUB) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				



Remote-Stütze 115 Euro:








						Brand-X Ascend Dropper Sattelstütze (100, 125 & 150) | Chain Reaction
					

Brand-X Ascend Dropper Sattelstütze (100, 125 & 150) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




etc.pp.


----------



## cannondalebiker (24. Juni 2019)

So doch noch eins gefunden.


----------



## int1990 (26. Juni 2019)

hey leute, ich über lege mir auch das Rad zu holen. Gefunden habe ich es hier:





__





						Cube Reaction günstig kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL
					

Cube Reaction Modelle | ➤Fachhändler mit Filialnetz | ➤XXL Beratung | ➤Fahrradfachgeschäft | ➤Riesen Auswahl | ➤Sichere verpackt ✚ vormontiert



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de
				




ist das das gleich wie ihr habt?

gibt auch einen Store in meiner nähe.

ich möchte halt mit dem Rad so etwas fahren:






meint ihr das klappt?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## cannondalebiker (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
fahren kann man das sicher.
ob die Komponenten ausreichend dimensioniert sind wird sich dann zeigen. Es ist ja ein Bike eher im unteren Preissegment. Fahrergewicht und Fahrtechnik sind auch entscheidende Kriterien bezüglich defekten und Verschleiß.
Gruß Cannondalebiker


----------



## Dobidizzle (28. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen,

bin in freudiger Erwartung auf mein 19er TM Race. Hoffe der Händler meines Vertrauens kommt mit der Nachorder zügig zu Potte. 
Konnte das Bike, wie einige andere hier auch nicht probefahren und hab es quasi "blind" geordert. Bin über einen test des Mountainbike Magazines auf das Bike (da aber in der Pro!? Version) aufmerksam geworden.
Bin echt mega gespannt auf das was da kommt. Die 19er Komponenten lesen sich ja generell und durchweg sehr solide.
War die letzten Jahre nur auf RR also Straße u. bis in's letzte Jahr auf einem Fatbike als Trainingsergänzung unterwegs.
Aber bei so einer genialen Gegend (Teuto, Weserbergland direkt vor der Haustür) konnt ich garnicht anders.
Was mich jedoch etwas stutzig macht, wenn ich mir die Einträge so durchlese ist, das recht kleine Sportskollegen hier auf die 20' Rahmen zurückgegriffen haben.
Ich bin 1,91m und SL ca. 91cm und hab mich ebenfalls für ein 20er entschieden. 
Alle meine MTB's waren immer 20' Zoll Rahmen (ca. 50cm Sitzrohr). Weicht das denn hier bei dem Modell so dermaßen ab?...Leichte Verunsicherung!!!...Ein Händler konnte mir lediglich ein Reaction Racebike hinstellen. Das sah mir in 20' recht groß aus.
Naja...werde berichten. Den Threat finde ich aber sehr informativ.


----------



## cannondalebiker (28. Juni 2019)

Für meine Größe 175cm habe ich ein 18" bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dobidizzle (28. Juni 2019)

cannondalebiker schrieb:


> Für meine Größe 175cm habe ich ein 18" bestellt.


Ich bin leicht verunsichert, weil der "normale Racerahmen des Reaction so lang und hoch rüberkam beim anschauen und danebenstehen!?
Naja...sollte es garnicht passen, nehm ich es nicht. Da kann der Händler sich dann auf die Hinterb...ich wart es erstmal ab. 
Aber was für ein cooler Zufall, das es hier einen extra Threat zu diesem Modell gibt. Sehr cool!


----------



## Maverick75 (28. Juni 2019)

Dobidizzle schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,91m und SL ca. 91cm und hab mich ebenfalls für ein 20er entschieden.
> Alle meine MTB's waren immer 20' Zoll Rahmen (ca. 50cm Sitzrohr). Weicht das denn hier bei dem Modell so dermaßen ab?...Leichte Verunsicherung!!!...Ein Händler konnte mir lediglich ein Reaction Racebike hinstellen. Das sah mir in 20' recht groß aus.
> Naja...werde berichten. Den Threat finde ich aber sehr informativ.


Die Trailbikes und Fullys sind bei Cube imho immer "gerade" - also 18", 20", 22" 
Die "Race" so weit ich weiss "ungerade" - also 17", 19", 21" (zumindest bei den 29ern)
Vielleicht kam Dir das Race deshalb grösser vor? Oder bist Du ein 27,5 gefahren?

VG
Mav


----------



## Dobidizzle (28. Juni 2019)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> Die Trailbikes und Fullys sind bei Cube imho immer "gerade" - also 18", 20", 22"
> Die "Race" so weit ich weiss "ungerade" - also 17", 19", 21" (zumindest bei den 29ern)
> Vielleicht kam Dir das Race deshalb grösser vor? Oder bist Du ein 27,5 gefahren?
> 
> ...


das mit den krummen RH bei den RACE Fietsen stimmt. Das wird es wohl gewesen sein!? 
Gefahren bin ich es nicht, weil es mich auch optisch mal sogarnicht angebockt hat.
Aber der Händler vor Ort bei dem ich gucken war, wusste selber nicht und war felsenfest davon überzeugt, das es Cube Bikes nur in den krummen Abstufungen gibt. Das war äusserst vertrauensbildend
Werd gleich mal nachhaken wie der Stand beim Bestellvorgang ist. Heute holen und direkt lossurfen wäre der Hit.


----------



## cannondalebiker (28. Juni 2019)

Also beim Reaction TM immer gerade, bei 29" Hardtail ungerade Zahlen.


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (30. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
hab die 2019er Grey n Orange Pro Version in 20" seit April diesen Jahres und war seit Beginn an begeistert. Besonders die fetten Kenda Hellkat /Nevegal 2 Reifen sind geil. Bei mir ist ne RockShox Sektor montiert und die Bremsen sollen angeblich Maguras MT Thirty sein, die ich allerdings nirgendwo im Netz mit Spezifikationen finden kann. Das Problem mit der Vorderradbremse hatte ich auch. Nur ist mir nicht klar, warum hinten das Thema Einbremsen nicht vorhanden war, aber vorne umso mehr bzw. die Bremse jetzt noch schlechter bremst als die hintere. 

Im Großen und Ganzen fahrtechnisch ein spassiges Bike, allerdings komme ich jetzt zu meinem Problem. Es knackt und knarzt an allen Ecken und ich kann es nicht wirklich lokalisieren. Alle beweglichen Teile werden natürlich immer gesäubert und geölt, meistens mit WD40, also nichts lang haftendes, schmieriges. Ich fahre viele Schotterwege(Staub), deswegen habe ich jetzt das Tretlager in Verdacht. Beim Anstieg ist es extrem, aber bei ruhiger Fahrt auch vorhanden. Mich nervt sowas extrem und verdirbt mir die Laune am Fahren. Ich hab gelesen dass Press Fit Lager wohl anfälliger für sowas sind, (falls es das Lager ist) und man sie schwerer Warten, bzw. Fetten kann. Hab bei meinem anderen Rad n BSA Lager(heisst doch so, oder) da ist es bei weitem besser. Wer hat Tips für mich??? Bevor ich ausraste.


----------



## Rockside (30. Juni 2019)

Ziehe mal mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel (!) alle Hinterbaulager nach. Die erforderlichen Werte stehen an den einzelnen Lager dran.


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (30. Juni 2019)

Dank dir für den Tipp. Du meinst die hintere Steckachse? Oder alles auch an Schaltwerk etc.?


----------



## Rockside (30. Juni 2019)

Ups sorry, ich dachte bei TM meintest du ein Fully. Aber das Reaction ist ja ein Hardtail.

Aber klar den Sitz einer Steckachse zu prüfen wäre auch keine schlechte Idee, ebenso die Sattelstütze. Die knarrzen auch gern mal. Am besten mal alles fetten und probieren.


----------



## Dobidizzle (30. Juni 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ziehe mal mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel (!) alle Hinterbaulager nach. Die erforderlichen Werte stehen an den einzelnen Lager dran.


Hi,
vertust du dich grad mit dem Modell. Geht hier um ein Hardtail....was gibt es da für Hinterbaulager?
Mein Reaction liegt laut  CubeKundenservice seit Mittwoch bei einer Spedition auf Eis. Die kommen nicht mit dem Transport nach und wollen natürlich erst den Hänger voll haben.  Ich geh kaputt.


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (30. Juni 2019)

Okay. Also du würdest Das Tretlager erstmal ausschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (30. Juni 2019)

Daß das Tretlager nach so kurzer Zeit schon durch wäre, kann ich mir jetzt wenig vorstellen, aber man weiss ja nie. Du kannst ja mal die Kette aushängen und mal schauen ob sich die Kurbel sauber dreht. Desweiteren mal nach irgendwelchen nicht richtig festgeschraubten Teilen suchen, d.h alle Schrauben checken.


----------



## Dobidizzle (30. Juni 2019)

SonicZeHeadshot schrieb:


> Okay. Also du würdest Das Tretlager erstmal ausschließen?


Ich?
An meinem Fatbike habe ich auch recht schnell diese herrlichen Geräusche gehabt. Hab auch alles nachgezogen. Geschmiert etc.. Ging nicht weg. In einem Threat der sich nur mit dem Modell beschäftigt hat, wurd ich auf die Kurbel aufmerksam gemacht. Die war es dann auch. Nachgezogen....Stille.


----------



## Rockside (30. Juni 2019)

So was mit der Kurbel hatte ich auch mal. Da waren die Befestigungsschrauben des linken Kurbelarms total lose.


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (30. Juni 2019)

Werde das mal tun. Gesäubert hab ich heute alles, Kurbel dreht komplett sauber. Hab die Sattelstütze mal im Ganzen weiter raus geholt. Schien unten anzuecken.


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (30. Juni 2019)

Es ist auch ein sehr leises Knarzen. Schwer zu beschreiben. Es knistert verdammt pervers


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (2. Juli 2019)

Hab gestern beide Achsen gefettet, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht trocken waren, habe das Schaltwerk mit Graphit Öl bearbeitet, sowie Kette und Kassette. Alles lief wieder erstaunlich leise, sogar so leise dass ich das leise Schleifen der Beläge hören konnte . Wenn es so bleibt bin ich zufrieden.

Womit erreicht ihr denn so die langfristigsten Schmierergebnisse. Was nehmt ihr für Schaltwerk etc. Es soll ja so Wunderwaffen geben, die nur alle 10 Dekaden mal aufgetragen werden müssen.


----------



## robby (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Beim durchstöbern diverser Testberichte bin ich auch auf das Cube Reaction TM Pro gestossen. Allerdings gibt es das ja "nur" mit 27,5 Zoll. Gibt es denn bereits von Cube eine 29er Variante oder ist das was in Planung? Aktuell ist auf der Homepage nichts zu finden und alle derzeitgen Reaction Modell haben einen Lenkwinkel von 69°


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (2. Juli 2019)

Mir ist keine 29" Version bekannt.


----------



## robby (2. Juli 2019)

Danke. Schade, dann muss ich das von meiner Favoritenliste wieder streichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Juli 2019)

SonicZeHeadshot schrieb:


> Womit erreicht ihr denn so die langfristigsten Schmierergebnisse. Was nehmt ihr für Schaltwerk etc. Es soll ja so Wunderwaffen geben, die nur alle 10 Dekaden mal aufgetragen werden müssen.



Ein solches Wunderzeugs gibt's imho nicht. Also wirst auch du wie jeder andere nicht drumherum kommen, dein Rad in regelmäßigen Abständen zu schmieren. Glaubst du im Ernst, daß ein Gerät welches ständig durch Dreck bewegt wird, ohne Schmierung läuft?


----------



## Dobidizzle (3. Juli 2019)

Moin,

Anruf vom Händler. Das Bike ist da und wird für heut nachmittag aufgebaut. Das heißt...bereits am Schreibtisch und bei Zeiten wech und hin da!
Hoffe das alles passt.


----------



## Dobidizzle (3. Juli 2019)

Hi
wollte mich kurz melden.
Also kurzum...Rad angeguckt, probegefahren, einstellen lassen. Kauf abgeschlossen.
Zuhause nimmt der Ziehsohn es kurz in Augenschein u. entdeckt einen roten Sticker a, hinteren Laufrad. Schlag drin!!!
Bei der Probefahrt nix gemerkt. 
Direkt nach der ersten Runde, Mail an den Händler. 
Neurad u. dann direkt so eine Scheisse. Nervt. 
Hatte gehofft, das es nur die Decke ist, die evtl unsauber aufgezogen wurde. Nope!
Bin gespannt was der Händler sagt.
Ansonsten macht das Rad einen stimmigen Eindruck. Die 1-fach Schaltung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und die 2,6er Walzen brauchen auch Druck auf's Pedal. Aber im Wald geht es gut vorwärts.

Kann nur besser werden


----------



## CptLitoris (3. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute bin neu hier.
Ich möchte mir nach 10 Jahren gerne wieder ein Hardtail zulegen und bin heute das Reaction Tm Pro in 18 Zoll probe gefahren.(180/83cm) Der Verkäufer meinte er würde mir zum 20 Zoll raten.
Ich würde das Bike hauptsächlich für den Weg zur Arbeit und am Feierabend im heimischen Wald bewegen.
Denkt ihr ich bin beim Pro gut beraten oder doch lieber zum Race greifen?
Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig, sie hatten leider kein 20 Zoll.


----------



## Rockside (4. Juli 2019)

Dobidizzle schrieb:


> Zuhause nimmt der Ziehsohn es kurz in Augenschein u. entdeckt einen roten Sticker a, hinteren Laufrad. Schlag drin!!!
> Bei der Probefahrt nix gemerkt.


Das kannst du doch selbst feststellen, ob's der Reifen oder die Felge ist. Dazu brauchst du doch kein Händler....
Einfach das Laufrad drehen und die Felge beobachten.


----------



## Dobidizzle (4. Juli 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch selbst feststellen, ob's der Reifen oder die Felge ist. Dazu brauchst du doch kein Händler....
> Einfach das Laufrad drehen und die Felge beobachten.


Das hab ich dann ja auch gesehen. Nur versteh ich nicht warum sowas nicht vor Übergabe von einer Fachwerkstatt od. schon vor Auslieferung durch den Hersteller sachgerecht kontrolliert u. ggf. behoben wird? Markiert wurde die Sache ja augenscheinlich. Das rote Fähnchen sitzt aber auch fast an der Nabe hinter der Bremsscheibe. 
Meine Euphorie hat mich das leider übersehen lassen.
@CptLitoris 
Habe bei 1,91 das 20" bestellt. Fällt schon recht klein aus. Aber ich denke, zum Spass haben wird sich das auszahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (4. Juli 2019)

Hatte bei meinem auch das gleiche Problem. Allerdings vorne und drauf geschissen, weil ich auch erst ne Unwucht in der Pelle erwünscht habe. War leider nicht so. Gekauft bei Fahrrad.de.Muss demnächst mal da ran /ran lassen.


----------



## Dobidizzle (4. Juli 2019)

Ansonsten hier schon mal ein erstes Standardbild vom neuen Hocker


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2019)

CptLitoris schrieb:


> Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig, sie hatten leider kein 20 Zoll.


Im Zweifelsfall, oder wenn man zwischen 2 Größen liegt, IMMER die kleinere Größe nehmen.
Für dein Fahrspektrum ist eindeutig das Pro besser. Das Race hat, wie der Name sagt, eine Geometrie für sportlich gestreckte Fahrweise. Also zum Rennen fahren. Für den Alltag ist das ungeeignet


----------



## Burt4711 (6. Juli 2019)

+1


----------



## andi197 (8. Juli 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall, oder wenn man zwischen 2 Größen liegt, IMMER die kleinere Größe nehmen.
> Für dein Fahrspektrum ist eindeutig das Pro besser. Das Race hat, wie der Name sagt, eine Geometrie für sportlich gestreckte Fahrweise. Also zum Rennen fahren. Für den Alltag ist das ungeeignet


Pro und Race haben beide die gleiche Rahmengeometrie, der Unterschied sind die Gabel, die Schaltung, der Sattel und die Bremsen.


----------



## Dobidizzle (9. Juli 2019)

Moin,
nach den ersten Runden kann ich sagen, das sich die Rahmengröße gut anfühlt.
Kein beengtes Gefühl im Gelände. Rennpferd auf der Straße is der Hocker mit den Pellen nicht. Habe aber auch keinen Nerv, den Luftdruck ständig anzupassen. 
Klettern tut es gut. Steigt nicht u. rutscht auch seltens durch.
Einzig die Bremsen machen mir aktuell noch leichte Koppschmerzen. 
Hab das Gefühl, dass der Druck schwankt‍♂️
Mal passt die Griffweite u die Biester packen direkt...dann wieder kann ich die gefühlt bis hinter'n Lenker ziehen
Die Schraube f die Einstellung macht auch gefühlt was sie will. Vllt. nicht richtig befüllt od. entlüftet?
Mit der Gabel bin ich bisher auch super zufrieden. Klebt offen schön am Boden und zu klettert der Gerääät zügig bergauf.

Aber die Bremsen....


----------



## christoph2907 (9. Juli 2019)

Moin,

habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Cube Reaction TM (2019) zugelegt. Nun sind mir nach 3-4 Ausfahrten allerdings Schrammen am Rahmen aufgefallen die durch das Kettenblatt verursacht wurden. Habe mir das dann genauer angeguckt und bemerkt das der Abstand von Kettenblatt zum Rahmen sehr knapp bemessen wurde ( < 0,5 mm ). Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Und welche Lösungsmöglichkeiten habe ich da. Gibt es vielleicht Spacer dafür, und kann ich die bedenkenlos einbauen?

Danke euch!


----------



## Rockside (9. Juli 2019)

Mach dir doch einfach eine dicke Folie an diese Stelle.


----------



## andi197 (9. Juli 2019)

Es geht eng zu, trotzdem sollte da nichts schleifen. Hast du das original Kettenblatt drauf? Ist das vielleicht verbogen?


----------



## cannondalebiker (11. Juli 2019)

Gestern habe ich nun mein Black Beauty abgeholt. 
Zuerst wird mal ein wenig Diät gemacht und ein paar übergewichtige Teile gegen leichtere ausgetauscht
Ich habe mal die 12 Kg angepeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (12. Juli 2019)

Hat wer von euch 'ne Empfehlung für ein Bash Guard (Schutz fürs Kettenblatt vorne)?


----------



## Burt4711 (19. Juli 2019)

Tach,
Mal ne Frage zum TM Race...

Glaube  das Hinterrad hat Spiel. Kann man das selber nachstellen?
Und ist hinten auch Boost das Achsmaß? Finde auf der Seite nix.


----------



## lessiak (22. Juli 2019)

Das Hinterrad kannste locker selber nachstellen, habe ich auch gerade gemacht.

Ob Boost oder nicht, kann ich dir nicht sagen,  benötigt man aber für das Nachstellen nicht.


----------



## Burt4711 (22. Juli 2019)

Ah ok, hast du ein Anleitungsvideo? Ist das wie bei Mavic...muss ich mir mal ansehen an meinem Bike.

Boost interessierte mich nur, weil ich auch der Cube-Seite nix finde dazu....für evtl. Käufe halt.


----------



## lessiak (22. Juli 2019)

Verlink dir mal eine Beschreibung, habe ich fast genau so gemacht. 

Lagerspiel einstellen

Schüsselmaße sind auf einer Seite 17 Maul, auf der anderen Seite 2 20 Konusschlüssel. Genau genommen brauchst du nur einen 20 Konusschlüssel und einen 20 Maulschlüssel. 

Den Konusschlüssel musste ich mir auch erst mal kaufen, kostet um die 8 Euro, aber er wird sicher noch öfter gebraucht werden.


----------



## nakami (22. Juli 2019)

ich hatte schon mehrmals spiel am hinterrad. wenn ich seitlich an dem reifen etwas ruckele, bewegt es sich. war schonmal schlimmer und da hat es ein nachbar freundlicherweise für mich eingestellt.

wäre super von dir wenn du diese besagte schlüssel verlinken könntest! da sich sowas bestimmt längerfristig lohnt, würde ich mir die schlüssel gerne schlüssel auch zulegen...

das reaction tm "reicht" übrigens auch für paar kleinere sprünge...


----------



## lessiak (25. Juli 2019)

Sorry bin gerade im urlaub und lese nicht immer hier mit.

Konusschlüssel 

Hoffe es klappt mit dem link. Sonst eifach nach konusschlüssel suchen zb bei amazon. Brauchst einen 20. Dazu noch einen 17 und einen 20 maulschlüssel, aber die hast du ja sicher.

Also wie gesagt ist alles kein Problem, kannste locker selber machen.

Als ich mich vor ein paar Wochen in einem anderen thread danach erkundigt habe, kamen lauter so nützliche tipps wie rad einschicken usw.


----------



## lessiak (25. Juli 2019)

Konusschlüssel 

So nochmals, müssze jetzt passen


----------



## lessiak (25. Juli 2019)

Gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFunkyy (26. Juli 2019)

SonicZeHeadshot schrieb:


> Hab gestern beide Achsen gefettet, obwohl sie eigentlich nicht trocken waren, habe das Schaltwerk mit Graphit Öl bearbeitet, sowie Kette und Kassette. Alles lief wieder erstaunlich leise, sogar so leise dass ich das leise Schleifen der Beläge hören konnte . Wenn es so bleibt bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> Womit erreicht ihr denn so die langfristigsten Schmierergebnisse. Was nehmt ihr für Schaltwerk etc. Es soll ja so Wunderwaffen geben, die nur alle 10 Dekaden mal aufgetragen werden müssen.


Moin Kollege,
mich plagt seit paar Tagen das gleiche Problem mit dem knarzen. Hab auch das TMPro
Lag es denn nun an der Steckachse? Danke für kurzes Feedback

Edit: einmal Achsen raus, schmieren und wieder rein - Zack, Stille - evtl. hilft es anderen Leuten...

Viele Grüße 
Cheers


----------



## Timmaay (1. August 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch 'ne Empfehlung für ein Bash Guard (Schutz fürs Kettenblatt vorne)?




Habe die hier:
FUNN Zippa Bash 26/32 T Kettenschutz, Schwarz, Einheitsgröße https://www.amazon.de/dp/B071Y7DN6D/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_0uQqDbXPBDRRA

Passt und tut was sie soll. Bei der hinteren Öse die Distanzscheibe nicht vergessen. Musst zur Montage nicht mal das Kettenblatt abnehmen. Einfach durch die Aussparungen schrauben.


----------



## schtraxler (19. August 2019)

Servus Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem robusten und spaßigen Trail-HT und habe mich nun für das Cube Reaction TM entschieden. Nur war ich mir bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin ca. 170 cm groß, (bin aber erst 17, d.h. ich wachse eventuell noch ein bisschen), Schrittlänge: 83 cm. Jetzt wären 19'' natürlich optimal, die Möglichkeit gibt es aber beim Reaction TM warum auch immer nicht.
Ich habe auch gehört, dass die relativ hohe Überstandshöhe des TM den Fahrer in der Agilität einschränkt.. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Würdet ihr eher zum 18'' oder zum 20'' tendieren?
Ich freu mich über alle Antworten!


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (26. August 2019)

MrFunkyy schrieb:


> Moin Kollege,
> mich plagt seit paar Tagen das gleiche Problem mit dem knarzen. Hab auch das TMPro
> Lag es denn nun an der Steckachse? Danke für kurzes Feedback
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung woran es lag. Denke es muss hin und wieder alles einfach gereinigt und geölt werden. In kleineten Abständen als ich dachte. Ich fahre viel Schotterwege. Das setzt sich überall ab, denke ich.


----------



## dallimann (30. August 2019)

schtraxler schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem robusten und spaßigen Trail-HT und habe mich nun für das Cube Reaction TM entschieden. Nur war ich mir bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin ca. 170 cm groß, (bin aber erst 17, d.h. ich wachse eventuell noch ein bisschen), Schrittlänge: 83 cm. Jetzt wären 19'' natürlich optimal, die Möglichkeit gibt es aber beim Reaction TM warum auch immer nicht.
> Ich habe auch gehört, dass die relativ hohe Überstandshöhe des TM den Fahrer in der Agilität einschränkt.. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
> ...



Bei 170cm Körpergröße auf jeden Fall das 18". Beim 20er wird das Steuerrohr zu lang sein bzw. die Überstandshöhe zu groß. Ich hätte übrigens ein 2018er Reaction TM in18"abzugeben.


----------



## 014789632 (7. September 2019)

Servus zusammen,

Fahre jetzt seit ein paar Tagen das 2019er Reaction TM. Bin länger kein Mountainbike mehr gefahren und kenne mich daher auch nicht mehr wirklich gut aus.
Eine Frage hätte ich zu der Federgabel. Mittlerweile habe ich mich an Sie gewöhnt (das etwas Ruckartige Federn) und bin der Meinung die Gabel erfüllt ihren Job solide. Nur frage ich mich ob dieses Luftgeräusch beim ausfedern normal ist, da ich dieses bisher bei keinem meiner Mountainbikes hatte.

Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand entwarnen könnte damit ich dem Bike dann auch voll vertrauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (7. September 2019)

Kannst du mal das Geräusch als Video- oder Audio für uns aufnehmen?


----------



## Dobidizzle (16. September 2019)

Hi,

Frage an die Profis.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten und gerade gestern auf einer Trailrunde mit 12 VollblutHeizern hab ich gemerkt, das die 180er Scheibe hinten mich zartes Kerlchen nicht so richtig stoppen mag.
Frage ist....sind auf dem TM 200er Scheiben zugelassen? hat sich da evtl. schon jemand nach erkundigt.
ein Mitfahrer, der hier arbeitet hat mir den Tip gegeben das zu klären. Vorn und hinten wäre der Tausch dann auf jeden Fall geplant.
Die 34er Fox soll es wohl kräftmäßig ab können!? Aber was ist mit der Aufnahme am Hinterbau???
Wenn die abreißt, dann is essig.


----------



## TheMiB (17. September 2019)

Offiziell sind bei Cube nur die Scheiben zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind. Fox selbst gibt mit Ausnahme der StepCast-Modelle 203mm frei.

Ggf. hilft auch das Update auf einen MT520 4 Kolbensattel statt des originalen MT400?

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Dobidizzle (20. September 2019)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Offiziell sind bei Cube nur die Scheiben zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind. Fox selbst gibt mit Ausnahme der StepCast-Modelle 203mm frei.
> 
> Ggf. hilft auch das Update auf einen MT520 4 Kolbensattel statt des originalen MT400?
> 
> ...


Moin,
Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit auch schon bei Cube und Fox nachgehakt. Die bestätigen beide Deine Aussage. 
Original ist an meinem TM Race aber eine Magura Trail 4 / 2 verbaut. Konnte im Netz keinen 4 Kolbensattel für hinten finden. Ließe sich der problemlos wechseln oder müsste ich dann hinten komplett mit Bremshebel alles neu machen?
Was die MTB Technik angeht, bin ich nicht Fuchs!  
Danke schonmal und nutzt das angekündigte sonnige Wochenende!


----------



## TheMiB (20. September 2019)

Ok, dann also ein 2018er TM...du könntest einen MT5 Bremssattel statt des 2-Kolben MT Trail Sattels an der Hinterachse probieren. Die gibt es einzeln so ab ca. 70€ (z.B. bei bike-discount.de) allerdings bekommst du für das gleiche Geld auch das Set mit Geber, Leitung und Sattel. Den Geber und die Leitung könntest du dir dann als Ersatzteil hinlegen. Der Wechsel an sich sind nur 3 Schrauben. Das schwierigste wird das entlüften der Bremse und das ausrichten des Sattels sein.

Ansonsten könntest du noch die Bremsscheiben in gleicher Größe z.B. auf Trickstuff Dächle und/oder die Beläge auf Trickstuff Power wechseln. Beides soll die Leistung der Bremse steigern. Probiert hab ich es noch nicht, da meine Beläge noch gut sind und ich mit der Leistung zufrieden. Liegen hab ich das Set aber schon 

Gruss
TheMiB


----------



## Dobidizzle (20. September 2019)

TheMiB schrieb:


> Ok, dann also ein 2018er TM...du könntest einen MT5 Bremssattel statt des 2-Kolben MT Trail Sattels an der Hinterachse probieren. Die gibt es einzeln so ab ca. 70€ (z.B. bei bike-discount.de) allerdings bekommst du für das gleiche Geld auch das Set mit Geber, Leitung und Sattel. Den Geber und die Leitung könntest du dir dann als Ersatzteil hinlegen. Der Wechsel an sich sind nur 3 Schrauben. Das schwierigste wird das entlüften der Bremse und das ausrichten des Sattels sein.
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du noch die Bremsscheiben in gleicher Größe z.B. auf Trickstuff Dächle und/oder die Beläge auf Trickstuff Power wechseln. Beides soll die Leistung der Bremse steigern. Probiert hab ich es noch nicht, da meine Beläge noch gut sind und ich mit der Leistung zufrieden. Liegen hab ich das Set aber schon
> 
> ...


Dank dir für die Tipps! Mega!
Die MT Sachen hab ich heut auch im Netz gesehen.
Ich denke, wenn ich schon nicht über 180/180 hinauskomme, dann macht zumindest ein Upgrade auf 4/4 Sinn.
Mit meinen ü100kg kommt die Bremse im Nullkommanix an ihre Grenzen. Das mervt und gibt nicht grad Sicherheit.
Zitat BikeBuddy...."irgendwer riecht hier nach Bremse!?"
Die Idee mit Ersatzteile bei Seite legen ist in meinem Sinn. 
Dann schau ich mal und gehe das an.
Danke!


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (22. September 2019)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung im Tausch der Original Laufräder  bezüglich optimiertem Lauf und Gewichtsverlust? Lohnt sich eine Investition in diese Richtung?


----------



## StefanAdrian (2. November 2019)

Hello, i have a Cube Reaction Race 2019 frame size 19 "and i at 181 cm.I want to buy a more trail oriented bike the Cube Reaction ™ Race 2019 and I do not know what frame size to choose 18" or 20 " ?


----------



## rontravel (3. November 2019)

Hello Stefan, for 181cm take better the 20" or bigger maybe.


----------



## bobons (15. November 2019)

Ein gutes Angebot für das 2019er Cube Reaction TM Race: 





						Cube Reaction TM Race Mountainbike (27,5 Zoll) 2019 | Chain Reaction
					

Cube Reaction TM Race Mountainbike (27,5 Zoll) 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Das 2020er ist so abgespeckt worden, dass es völlig inattraktiv ist, vor allem in Anbetracht der inzwischen verfügbaren Alternativen (On-One Scandal V3 mit besserem Fahrwerk, um mal eines zu nennen): https://www.cube.eu/2020/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-greennblack-2020/

Als "günstiges" MTB für einen Jugendlichen immer noch OK, wenn es zum Saisonende 2020 abverkauft wird für 800 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimonV1986 (15. November 2019)

Krass, echt bitter. Glücklich ist der, der noch das 2018er erwischt hat 

Leider sieht man die Entwicklung häufig, beim Ghost Asket war es ähnlich und damals der Grund, mich für das Cube zu entscheiden.


----------



## Burt4711 (8. Dezember 2019)

SonicZeHeadshot schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung im Tausch der Original Laufräder  bezüglich optimiertem Lauf und Gewichtsverlust? Lohnt sich eine Investition in diese Richtung?



Ich überlege mal andere Reifen....die Kenda sind schon Treckerreifen.


----------



## StefanAdrian (10. Dezember 2019)

Hello.can the Cube Reaction TM Race accept 29er wheels and if yes what size of the tire is maximum ?


----------



## Burt4711 (15. Dezember 2019)

...Interessiert mich auch


----------



## Timmaay (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin, 

mir ist der Dropper zu kurz. Hätte am Liebsten 200mm travel. Ich habe mich schon blöd gesucht, aber keinen Dropper mit 27,2mm Durchmesser gefunden, der länger ist als der Installierte.
Irgendwelche Tipps oder Workarounds?


----------



## Timmaay (14. Januar 2020)

Hier noch ein Tipp, um alles rund um das Tretlager frei von Schmodder zu halten:

Zündapp MTB Schutzblech Unterrohr Mountainbike Fahrrad universell Vorderrad https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0813Q4Z7W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_5WqeXHw6h6tzO

Einfach mit der schmalen Seite nach unten am Sitzrohr befestigen und für die Kette eine kleine Ecke raustrennen, sonst schleift es im kleinsten Gang. Sitzt bombenfest und verhindert, dass sich Kiloweise Schlamm am Tretlager und Sitzrohr ansammelt.


----------



## Timmaay (15. Januar 2020)

Alle Probleme gelöst. Rad wurde gestern aus der Tiefgarage geklaut. Bombe...


----------



## Jyashika (17. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte von meinem Specialized Stumpjumper auf ein Hardtail umsteigen und habe das Cube Reaction TM 2019 oder 2020 im Auge.
Leider konnte ich es bei meinem Händler nicht probefahren und bestellen kann er das 2020er momentan auch nicht.
Bei ihm habe ich ein Cube Reaction Pro 2020 getestet, das war vom fahren her schon sehr cool. Da hatte ich 17" Rahmen, 29" Laufräder. 
Ich bin 1,63 groß und hab eine Innenbeinlänge von 73cm.
Welche Größe würdet ihr da beim TM empfehlen?

Außerdem bin ich unschlüssig, ob ich lieber das Pro oder doch das TM nehmen soll. 
Das TM gefällt mir in dem dunkelgrün viel besser als das Pro in schwarz/gelb. Dafür hat das TM die breiten Reifen, womit ich wieder Angst habe bei Touren nicht mit einem 2015er Cube Acid mithalten zu können.
Zu meinem Fahrverhalten: Ich bin meistens auf Radwegen oder Waldautobahn unterwegs. Selten mal Trails und Bikepark oder Ähnliches gar nicht. Bin also auf der Suche nach einem Allround-Bike, das aber doch mal auf nen Trail kann, wenn ich möchte.

Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?


Ich bedanke mich schon vielmals für eure Hilfe!

Jessy


----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2020)

Jyashika schrieb:


> Ich bin meistens auf Radwegen oder Waldautobahn unterwegs. Selten mal Trails und Bikepark oder Ähnliches gar nicht.



Das TM ist eher ein Trail-Hardtail. Für Waldautobahn ist das völlig überdimensioniert, zudem mit den breiten Kendas richtige Zementsäcke montiert sind (ca. 1 kg pro Reifen).
Aber: Es spricht nichts dagegen, sich einen zweiten LRS mit schmaleren 29er Reifen darauf zu montieren.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie viel Reifenfreiheit das TM erlaubt. Sitzstreben sollten 29x2,2" packen von der Optik her, vom Kettenstreben-Bereich habe ich keine Bilder gefunden. Die Gabel ist mit 29er Fähigkeit angegeben: https://www.xfusionshox.com/products_detail/78.htm. Sollte auch optisch locker 29x2,35" aufnehmen können. 

Übrigens: Ergänzend zu meinem obigen Kommentar #227:

Beim 2020er wurden auch die Reifen qualitativ ordentlich abgespeckt: Hat man beim 2019er TM Race noch 120 tpi-Faltreifen mit einer ordentlichen Gummimischung bekommen, gibt es 2020 30 tpi-Drahtreifen mit einfachster Mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (17. Januar 2020)

Timmaay schrieb:


> Alle Probleme gelöst. Rad wurde gestern aus der Tiefgarage geklaut. Bombe...



       
Mein Beileid. In welcher Stadt wurde es entwendet?

Gerne per PN, auch Farbe etc. wäre interessant.


----------



## Timmaay (19. Januar 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. In welcher Stadt wurde es entwendet?
> 
> Gerne per PN, auch Farbe etc. wäre interessant.


Natürlich Köln. Köln und Münster führen glaube ich die Statistik an. Müssen Profis gewesen sein. Haben die TG aufgebrochen und gleich 10 Räder mitgehen lassen. Das Neue nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit in die Wohnung.

Hier das Zubehör, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war als Tipp für Euch:
War ein schwarzes 2019 TM Race mit türkisem All Mountain Style Frame Protection Kit (FPK) am Ober- und Unterrohr und durchsichtigem FPK an der Gabel. Zudem schwarze Ergon GA2 fat Griffe (kann ich jedem mit großen Händen nur empfehlen) und nem Ergon SM comp Sattel. Hinten die oben genannte Zündapp Mudguard (hält das Tretlager sauber) und vorne das große Mudhugger Schutzblech (nie wieder Dreck im Gesicht, außer man badet drin . Unten am Kettenblatt dann noch das Zippa Bash 34-36T als Kettenblattschutz.


----------



## rontravel (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungswerte bezüglich bikepacking? Möchte mal vom nervenden Rucksack weg und demnächst auch ein paar Wochenendtouren machen. Das Angebot ist ja riesig. Qual der Wahl quasi. Ortlieb taugt, ist mir aber recht teuer.
Was meint ihr zu dem Thema?

PS: Timmaay, tut mir leid wegen Deinem Rad. Hoffe mal es war versichert.....


----------



## Timmaay (23. Januar 2020)

rontravel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungswerte bezüglich bikepacking? Möchte mal vom nervenden Rucksack weg und demnächst auch ein paar Wochenendtouren machen. Das Angebot ist ja riesig. Qual der Wahl quasi. Ortlieb taugt, ist mir aber recht teuer.
> Was meint ihr zu dem Thema?
> 
> PS: Timmaay, tut mir leid wegen Deinem Rad. Hoffe mal es war versichert.....



Jau war es.

Übrigens noch eine Warnung. Bei mir haben sich nach der letzten Runde mit kleineren Drops und Hops die Speichen im Hinterrad seeehr gelockert. Also habt da bitte ein Auge drauf, sonst macht es schnell die Grätsche. Neu trimmen hat 30€ beim Freundlichen gekostet. Hoffe es war einfach nur ein Montagefehler an meinem. 

Ich verabschiede mich hier jetzt mal. Das Neue wird ein Nukeproof Scout, damit gewinne ich hier dann keinen Blumentopf mehr


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Januar 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Das TM ist eher ein Trail-Hardtail. Für Waldautobahn ist das völlig überdimensioniert, zudem mit den breiten Kendas richtige Zementsäcke montiert sind (ca. 1 kg pro Reifen).
> Aber: Es spricht nichts dagegen, sich einen zweiten LRS mit schmaleren 29er Reifen darauf zu montieren.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie viel Reifenfreiheit das TM erlaubt. Sitzstreben sollten 29x2,2" packen von der Optik her, vom Kettenstreben-Bereich habe ich keine Bilder gefunden. Die Gabel ist mit 29er Fähigkeit angegeben: https://www.xfusionshox.com/products_detail/78.htm. Sollte auch optisch locker 29x2,35" aufnehmen können.
> 
> ...



29er LRS passt also ? Ich frage hier immer wieder mal, aber keiner konnte da was zu sagen.


----------



## bobons (23. Januar 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> 29er LRS passt also ? Ich frage hier immer wieder mal, aber keiner konnte da was zu sagen.



Das habe ich nur geschätzt, anhand der Bilder vom TM. Wenn jemand aus KA da ist, können wir gerne einen 29er BOOST-LRS in ihrem/seinem TM zum Test montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rontravel (24. Januar 2020)

Gab es das TM nach 2018 nicht auch mit 29Zoll?


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Januar 2020)

2019 sind es 27,5"+ Räder.


----------



## Timmaay (25. Januar 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Das habe ich nur geschätzt, anhand der Bilder vom TM. Wenn jemand aus KA da ist, können wir gerne einen 29er BOOST-LRS in ihrem/seinem TM zum Test montieren.



Bei Mir hat das Vorderrad von nem Kumpel in 29“ mit Boost Axe gepasst. War aber auch nur ein 2.4er Reifen drauf


----------



## maaru (12. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Februar 2020)

Hi,

beim meinem TM RACE 2019 nervt mich etwas, das der Lenker die Tendenz hat, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel z.B. festhalte, umzuschlagen und mit dem Bremshebel Macken ins Oberrohr zu schlagen...von Stürzen ganz zu schweigen.
Ich denke daher über einen Block Lock nach...*hier z.B.*
Leider finde ich nichts zu den erforderlichen Maßen bei Cube.

Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen ? Würde der Arcos passen ?

Gruß
Burt


----------



## nbgtrail (26. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen.

Dann geb ich jetzt mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich habe mir neulich das 2019er Reaction TM gekauft. Und was soll ich sagen?
Geil!!!! Noch nie hatte ich ein solch beastiges Bike zwischen den Beinen. Noch nie war ich mit einem Bike derart einer Meinung. 

Zugegeben. Die X Fusion Gabel ist etwas hakelig, aber wenn man sich wie ich mit der Materie nich auskennt spielt das kaum eine Rolle. 

Ich bin 193cm groß und wiege knapp unter 120kg.

Der 22" Rahmen hat mich einige Nächte um den Schlaf gebracht. Ob das so richtig war das Ding zu kaufen? Fühlt es sich doch so kurz und kompakt an...  23" wäre besser, gibts aber nich.

Und dann ging es ab in den Wald! Trial! Trials ohne Ende! Ich wusste nicht dass ich so aggressiv biken kann. Und das mit einem HT! 
Zum ersten Mal agiere ich und bin nicht nur am reagieren. 

Der breite Lenker, die 130mm Gabel und der stabile Rahmen in Kombination mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze und der sauberen Schaltung haben mir die Freude am Biken zurück gegeben! Die 27.5er/2.6" Kenda fahre ich mit rund 1,6 bar.

Einzig die Bremse ist etwas schwach auf der Brust. Abhilfe schafft erst mal eine XT Disc vorne. Später kommen noch ordentliche Beläge rein.
Jetzt heißt es trainieren. 

Es ist auch das erste Bike das bei mir in der Wohnung steht. Das letzte Bike wurde aus dem Keller geklaut. Das passiert mir nicht noch einmal. 

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## StefanAdrian (26. Februar 2020)

Hello, i received my cube reaction tm race 2019 frame 20 and i can not fit a chainstay protector like this .If i put it the crank arm will hit it.
The space is so small that my fingure can not fit


----------



## Weissnixnick (14. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen

meine Freundin hat sich nun ein Cube Reaction TM 2020 in RH 16“ gekauft. Über erste Erfahrungen werde ich berichten, sobald das Bike geliefert und erstmals gefahren wurde. Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings: ich werde das Rad upgraden mit einem DT Swiss M1900 Spline 30 LRS und der SRAM GX Eagle Kassette. Geplant ist in dem Zug auch tubeless. Hat jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit den original verbauten Reifen (Kenda El Capo 2.6)? Kann man diese tubeless aufbauen? Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Danke & Gruß

Niklas


----------



## nakami (14. April 2020)

hi, mal ein update von mir.
2018er reaction tm, oktober 2018 gekauft.

noch zu mir: habe mit dem mountainbiken mit diesem rad angefangen und hatte zunächst überhaupt keine ahnung von verschiedenen mtb-disziplinen/typen wie trail, allmountain, enduro, dh etc. mittlerweile bin ich etwa 5-10 verschiedene fahrräder für jeweils mindestens mehrere stunden gefahren. ich war zweimal in bikeparks und habe mich inzwischen in der trail- bis enduro-kategorie gut aufgehoben gefunden. drops und kleinere sprünge traue ich mir zu, steilere und technische abschnitte machen mir spaß. ziemlich genau ein jahr später habe ich mir im oktober 2019 ein fully (diesmal kein cube) gekauft, um mich noch tiefer im mtb-sport auszutoben. aber zurück zum thema.

upgrades:

maxxis dhf vorne
maxxis dhr 2 hinten
keine schläuche (tubeless)
sqlab sattel
mehrere pedale probiert (raceface chester sind super für den preis)

hier ein paar *sehr subjektive* pro- und contra-punkte von mir:

pro:

Bremsen: die verbauten magura (glaube MT5?) sind ein highlight an dem rad. das verhalten von anschlag und modulation bei bremsen ist geschmackssache. hier bekommt man eine bremse, die einen ohne große kraft einen fix zum stehen bringen kann.
Allgemein: man kann sehr gut kraft auf die räder bringen. das rad klettert sehr gut. klar ist das größtenteils dem hardtail-eigenschaft und der 27,5+ reifen zu verdanken.
Reifen Formfaktor: 27,5+ reifen sind eine nette spielerei mit viel grip.
Federgabel: die fox 34 rhythm wirkt sehr robust. ich habe zwei volume-spacer/-token eingesetzt und konnte sie somit progressiver machen. nun kann ich mit weniger druck fahren, so dass sie viel leichter anspringt und dabei nicht durchschlägt.
Gangschaltung: funktioniert eigentlich super. 11 gänge mit nur einem kettenblatt vorne erspart viel komplexität und gewicht.
contra:

Mäntel: die aufgezogenen mäntel von schwalbe "nobby nic" haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. das sind eher allrounder reifen, die wenig rollwiderstand besitzen, und bieten bei einem kleinen bisschen nässe, schlamm oder schnee quasi überhaupt keinen grip mehr. ich bin recht zügig auf sehr aggressive mäntel von maxxis umgestiegen und war überrascht, wie stark der unterschied ist. je nachdem was man machen möchte, könnten die nobby nic mäntel reichen (cross country?).
Rahmen: meiner auffassung nach sind die fahrrad-rahmen bei cube immer so gestaltet, dass das oberrohr relativ weit oben ist und hingegen bei anderen herstellern viel bewegungsfreiheit verloren geht. gut, kommt hier auch wieder sehr darauf an wie man auf dem mtb unterwegs ist. die bremsen und die federgabel laden jedoch eher zu verspielteren fahrweisen (wo ich nun auch gelandet bin) ein - der rahmen hingegen schränkt den fahrer ein, wie weit man sich mit den beinen oberhalb des oberrohrs bewegen kann (kurven, sprünge, drops, ...).
Sattelstütze: es wurde ein günstiger dropperpost verbaut. zuerst hatte sich die obere stange mitgedreht, nun ist es der sattel, der sich um die obere stange drehen lässt. ich konnte das problem nicht beheben. bei letzterem problem scheint es so zu sein, dass die obere stange in die sattelhalterung gepresst wurde.

zu den pedalen und dem sattel brauche ich mich nicht sonderlich äußern. gescheite pedale waren nicht dabei (normalfall) und der sattel war mir zu schmal.

fazit: mein fahrstil hat sich eher zu einem spielerischen entwickelt (trail, enduro) und da schränkt mich der rahmen (cross-country charakter) mittlerweile ein.

ich bin nun auf ein full-suspension mtb (canyon spectral) umgestigen und nutze mein cube nun eher für entspanntere abfahrten.


----------



## rontravel (22. April 2020)

Deinem Beitrag würde ich im großen und ganzen voll zustimmen. Selbst nutze ich das TM auch eher gemütlich. Also zum "wandern" im Mittelgebirge. (Harz, Werra/Meißner-Kreis, Thüringer Wald, Kassler Berge usw) Da sind zwar manchmal schon recht anspruchsvolle Trails auf und ab mit dabei, ich bin aber immer noch fasziniert wie souverän und bequem sich dieses Rad darauf bewegen lässt. Mit den neuen Mavic-Laufrädern (Wechsel weil Nabe hinten defekt war) gab es bisher keine Probleme und das Rad scheint somit standfest. Für den Park, Jumps, usw. würde ich vermutlich ebenfalls ein anderes Rad wählen. Ist jedoch auch nicht mehr mein Terrain...

Laufräder notgedrungen getauscht
Sattel jetzt von WTB (Hintern hält länger durch)
Pedale No-Name
Reifen noch Nobby Nic (recht pannenanfällig, dafür aber recht leicht) Pflickzeug ist immer dabei...
Sattelstütze macht bisher keine Probleme

Habe heute bei einer Reifenpanne (Dorn in der Flanke) feststellen müssen das einige Zähne an den großen Kettenritzeln schon sichtbar Verschleiß zeigen. Auch wenn noch alles funktioniert war ich doch etwas überrascht. Wie sieht es da bei Euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2hand2stand (29. Mai 2020)

SonicZeHeadshot schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung im Tausch der Original Laufräder  bezüglich optimiertem Lauf und Gewichtsverlust? Lohnt sich eine Investition in diese Richtung?




Mich würde genau dasselbe interessieren. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Habe das 2020er Modell mit den Kenda el Capo Reifen in 2,6 und Rodi TRYP 35, 32H, Disc Felgen


----------



## Remux (15. Juni 2020)

Servus,
ich überlege mir als "Stadtrad" bzw. für Touren auf Waldwegen zusätzlich zu meinem Hightower V2 ein Cube Reaction Race aufzubauen.  Im Fokus liegt hier also eher der Preis.  Es ist zu erwähnen, dass das mein erster Aufbau ist. Dementsprechend bin ich mir beim Steuersatz unsicher ob der noch zusätzlich verbaut werden muss oder bereits im Rahmen ist. Das müsste ich beim Händler nachfragen.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Als Basis würde der Rahmen aus dem Link dienen. 

Ich hätte dazu jedoch ein paar Fragen:

Kann man statt der 100er auch eine 120er Gabel angenehmen fahren? Ich spinn mir da schon wieder etwas in Richtung Trailhardtail zurecht. Wenn ja, welche Gabel ist halbwegs empfehlenswert und bezahlbar? Gerne kann auch was gebrauchtes rein. Bin da offen für alle Hersteller, sollte sich jedoch bei maximal 200€ bewegen (wohl gebraucht). 

Als Schaltgruppe würde ich eine Deore 6100 12 fach verbauen wollen, da günstiger und vermutlich besser als eine NX Eagle. Habt ihr hier eine Empfehlung zu günstigen Laufrädern mit Microspline Freilauf? (ca 150€)

Ich nehme an, dass bei den normalen Reaction abseits des TM keine interne Variostütze verbaut werden kann, richtig?

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass es offenbar eine Rahmenversion mit Schnellspanner und eine mit Steckachse gibt. Sind hier noch weitere Unterschiede vorhanden?

Bremsen kommen Shimanos dran, welche zuerst im Angebot sind. Da lege ich mich auf die Lauer.

Solltet ihr noch Tips zum Aufbau, speziell hinsichtlich Gabel haben, immer her damit.


----------



## Hmmwv (19. Juli 2020)

Mein Flachland TM wird immer tourentauglicher.

Der Lenker entschärft deutlich die Handgelenk Position und der zusätzliche Flaschenhalter soll längere Distanzen nicht zur Durststrecke machen wenn die Geschäfte am Abend schon geschlossen haben im Sommer. Jetzt passen 3,5l auf den Rahmen.
Klett Kabelbinder sollen dann das obere Ende der 1,5l Flasche stabilisieren. 
10cm Äste überfahren erzeugt keinen Kontakt mit dem Halter.
Dss Kettenblatt ist jetzt auch gegen ein 30er getauscht, pssst da im Flachen besser für mich.


----------



## MTBpleasure (29. Juli 2020)

"Mein" Thread hat sich ja inzwischen recht gut entwickelt. Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Kommentare. 

Leider musste ich mein 2018er TM verkaufen. Inzwischen könnte ich mir mächtig in den A**** dafür beißen aber es ging nicht anders.  Bin am überlegen auf das 2021er TM zu warten und dann evtl. zuzuschlagen wenn die Ausstattung zu dem 2020er wieder besser geworden ist. Oder... hätte hier jemand ein 2018er TM in der RH 20" zu verkaufen max. 250 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt?


----------



## Hmmwv (30. Juli 2020)

Ich brauch beide selber.


----------



## 2hand2stand (30. Juli 2020)

> Wenn die Ausstattung zu dem 2020er wieder besser geworden ist.



Ich weiß nicht ganz was mit der besseren Ausstattung gemeint ist? Ich habe das Reaction TM 2020 jetzt seit 4 Monaten und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden. Das einzige was ich gerne ändern würde ist die Laufrad-Reifen-Kombi.
Klar das 2019er Race-Modell hat die Fox 34 Gabel, da sehe ich vielleicht schon einen Unterschied der sich auch im Preis bemerkbar macht. Aber für 1000€ Neupreis kannst du doch das 2020er Modell auch auf deine Wünsche Upgraden oder?


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. August 2020)

2hand2stand schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ganz was mit der besseren Ausstattung gemeint ist? Ich habe das Reaction TM 2020 jetzt seit 4 Monaten und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden. Das einzige was ich gerne ändern würde ist die Laufrad-Reifen-Kombi.
> Klar das 2019er Race-Modell hat die Fox 34 Gabel, da sehe ich vielleicht schon einen Unterschied der sich auch im Preis bemerkbar macht. Aber für 1000€ Neupreis kannst du doch das 2020er Modell auch auf deine Wünsche Upgraden oder?



Mit der besseren Ausstattung meine ich das 2018er TM mit einer Fox34 Gabel, RaceFace Teilen, Schwalbe Reifen (bisher hatte ich mit Kenda nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht siehe Beiträge zuvor) daher kam. Grundsätzlich wirkte das 2018er Modell hochwertiger als die Modelle der beiden Jahre danach. 

Für das 2021er TM gibt es wohl eine Überraschung was die Farbe angeht. Das Bike soll in der Farbe "Wüstensand" auf den Markt kommen. Das würde meinen Geschmack voll treffen.


----------



## 2hand2stand (1. August 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Mit der besseren Ausstattung meine ich das 2018er TM mit einer Fox34 Gabel, RaceFace Teilen, Schwalbe Reifen (bisher hatte ich mit Kenda nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht siehe Beiträge zuvor) daher kam. Grundsätzlich wirkte das 2018er Modell hochwertiger als die Modelle der beiden Jahre danach.
> 
> Für das 2021er TM gibt es wohl eine Überraschung was die Farbe angeht. Das Bike soll in der Farbe "Wüstensand" auf den Markt kommen. Das würde meinen Geschmack voll treffen.




Ja okay, Wüstensand hört sich echt ganz geil an auch wenn mir das dunkelgrün zusagt. 
Irgendwo kann ich auch verstehen dass das 2018ner teilweise hochwertiger wirkt, das macht halt auch viel die Fox-Gabel. Die X-Fusion tut ihren Job bisher aber auch. Und wie gesagt, auf ein Reifenupdate bin ich auch heiß


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. August 2020)

Cube zeigt ab heute das Reaction TM 2021. Optisch gefällt es mir sehr gut und ich bin froh, dass das orange in der Farbe kaum zur Optik kommt. Es ist auch mehr ein gelb als ein orange. An der Ausstattung hat sich nicht viel geändert außer bei den Reifen. Statt den schlechten Kenda Reifen sind es jetzt " Maxxis Minion DHR II, MaxxTerra/EXO+, Tubeless Ready, 2.4 WT und  Maxxis Assegai, MaxxTerra/EXO+, Tubeless Ready, 2.5 WT " Sie sind mit 2,4 und 2,5" etwas schmaler als die bisherigen mit 2,6". Scheinbar hat Cube mich erhört und packt dem TM jetzt richtig geile Reifen bei. 

Edit: Es sieht wohl danach aus, dass das neue TM jetzt auf 29" Laufrädern daher kommt. 

Hier das TM 2021 https://www.cube.eu/2021/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-desertnorange/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (5. August 2020)

Selbe Geometrie und damit ein hohes Oberrohr und ein steiler Lenkwinkel... Der Rahmen macht das Rad immer noch zu einem CrossCountry-Gefährt, wieso nun Enduro Bereifung? Verstehe diese Inkonsistenz nicht... Ja, ich hab mit DHF und DHR2 an meinem Reaction TM 2018 gespielt, aber man merkt schnell, dass das Gesamtsystem einfach nicht abwärtstauglich ist. Das Reaction TM ist ein Touren-/Alltags-/Uphill-Gerät und der erhöhte Rollwiderstand von Assegai und DHR2 ist Quatsch, es sei denn man zweckentfremdet das Rad.

Schönes Detail: keine 27.2mm Sattelstütze mehr, sonder 30.9mm. Es war nicht so leicht eine 27.2er Sattelstütze als Ersatzteil zu finden.


----------



## Remux (21. August 2020)

Gibt es das Reaction TM eigentlich auch als Rahmenset? Ich suche gerade ein Bikeprojekt für den Winter und würde mir das gerne als Alltags-/Trail HT aufzubauen. Nukeproof Scout und Radon Cragger sind dagegen wohl schon zu sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt.


----------



## DerHackbart (21. August 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Gibt es das Reaction TM eigentlich auch als Rahmenset? Ich suche gerade ein Bikeprojekt für den Winter und würde mir das gerne als Alltags-/Trail HT aufzubauen. Nukeproof Scout und Radon Cragger sind dagegen wohl schon zu sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt.



Offiziell nicht.

Du kannst aber Mal bei Schliersee Bikeparts reinschauen. Die verkaufen diverse Cube Rahmen. Vielleicht ist mal ein reaction tm dabei.


----------



## Burt4711 (13. September 2020)

Hi,

ich überlege ein 30er Kettenblatt zu verbauen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welches passt?
Reaction TM Race 2019.

Danke.


----------



## Hmmwv (13. September 2020)

Theoretisch müsste das passen beim Boost Rahmen.









						SRAM Kettenblatt X-Sync 2 ST Direct Mount 3 mm für SRAM Eagle Boost
					

Hinweis zum Bauteiletausch bei E-Bikes:Bevor Du an Deinem E-Bike Bauteile austauschst, beachte bitte den Leitfaden für den Bauteiletausch bei CE-gekennzeichneten E-Bikes / Pedelecs mit Tretunterstützung. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:CrossCountry, T




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Burt4711 (15. September 2020)

3 mm passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (15. September 2020)

Kann mir einer die Zugverlegung für die Dropper Post erklären oder auf Bildern zeigen? Hatte meine ausgebaut, weil sie knackte und überlege jetzt ne andere. Nur...wie wird der Zug verlegt?


----------



## Hmmwv (21. September 2020)

Der geht rechts in den Rahmen beim Steuerkopf rein und kommt unten vor dem Trettlager raus und verschwindet hinter dem Trettlager wieder ins Sattelstützenrohr.


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. September 2020)

Heute war ich etwas baff gewesen. 
Bei Bike Discount ist das TM erst ab KW 7 - 2021 verfügbar. 
In der Facebook Gruppe Mountainbiking hat das TM heute jemand von seinem Händler abgeholt und ein Video von dem Bike gezeigt. Das TM 2021 sieht echt stark aus! 🥰
Warum es aber solche unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten gibt weiß ich nicht. Jemand von euch?


----------



## Sundl80 (28. September 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Heute war ich etwas baff gewesen.
> Bei Bike Discount ist das TM erst ab KW 7 - 2021 verfügbar.
> In der Facebook Gruppe Mountainbiking hat das TM heute jemand von seinem Händler abgeholt und ein Video von dem Bike gezeigt. Das TM 2021 sieht echt stark aus! 🥰
> Warum es aber solche unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten gibt weiß ich nicht. Jemand von euch?


Hey.
Kannst du das Video mal verlinken? Bin selber nicht bei Facebook.
Ich hab das TM für meinen Sohn bei einem unserer Händler bestellt.
Kommt in der L in KW 40. War aber auch das einzige was er hatte.


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. September 2020)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Hey.
> Kannst du das Video mal verlinken? Bin selber nicht bei Facebook.
> Ich hab das TM für meinen Sohn bei einem unserer Händler bestellt.
> Kommt in der L in KW 40. War aber auch das einzige was er hatte.



Hi, 
leider nicht. Man sieht es nur wenn man in der FB Gruppe drin ist.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (28. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir vor kurzem ein Reaction TM aufgebaut. Den Rahmen, müsste aus 2018 sein, wurde gebraucht erworben  und dann mit gebrauchten und neuen Teilen aufgebaut. Vorne ist eine 29“ Suntour Aion 35 drin, eingestellt auf 140mm Federweg und hinten mein 27,5“ Ersatzrad aus meinem 2. Rad Giant Trance.
Durch den Umbau ist der LW auf ca. 65-66abgeflacht und das Bike fährt sich berab unheimlich laufruhig.

Dropper Post wird noch nachgerüstet.


----------



## Burt4711 (16. Oktober 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer die Zugverlegung für die Dropper Post erklären oder auf Bildern zeigen? Hatte meine ausgebaut, weil sie knackte und überlege jetzt ne andere. Nur...wie wird der Zug verlegt?



Mal eine Frage dazu...der Stopfen unten am Tretlager, wo der Zug durchläuft...wie kriegt man den raus und gibt es den als Ersatzteil, wenn ja wie heißt es und wo krieg ich das? 
Ich überlege, den Rahmen Pulvern zu lassen, daher die Frage.


----------



## Burt4711 (4. November 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage dazu...der Stopfen unten am Tretlager, wo der Zug durchläuft...wie kriegt man den raus und gibt es den als Ersatzteil, wenn ja wie heißt es und wo krieg ich das?
> Ich überlege, den Rahmen Pulvern zu lassen, daher die Frage.



Kann da keiner helfen ?


----------



## DerHackbart (4. November 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Kann da keiner helfen ?


Such Mal bei Google nach Zugführung Tretlager. Vielleicht findest du ein ähnliches Modell.


----------



## Burt4711 (4. November 2020)

Hab da was gefunden.
Aber...wie krieg ich die Dinger denn aus dem Rahmen raus? Gibt es da was zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (4. November 2020)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hab da was gefunden.
> Aber...wie krieg ich die Dinger denn aus dem Rahmen raus? Gibt es da was zu?


Ich weiß nicht wie es beim Reaction TM ist, aber in der Regel sind die geschraubt. Sieht man ja auch auf den meisten Bildern der Onlineshops.


----------



## Jan02 (27. November 2020)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein 2018er TM.
Die Kassette ist inzwischen runtergefahren und ich suche nach ner neuen. Das originale Schaltwerk wurde durch ein  Shimano XT RD-M8000-DGS ersetzt, der Schalthebel ist aber noch der alte. Was muss ich machen, um hinten eine 12er XT Kassette einzubauen?
Muss ich Schalthebel oder Freilauf auch tauschen?
MfG Jan


----------



## Hmmwv (8. Dezember 2020)

Seit heute ist die Sattelüberhöhung Geschichte.


----------



## dan0ne (10. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und suche vor ab eine info zum Bike. 

Bin mit Cube eigentlich immer gut gefahren (hab noch ein Trek im Auge) und so wollte ich mir auch wieder eins holen. 2021er Modell

Aktuell fahre ich ein Cube Hyde mit schmalen reifen von 2013. 

Da ich umgezogen bin suche ich nun etwas um mehr in unseren umliegenden Wäldern zu fahren und da erscheint mir dieses genau richtig. 

Jetzt komme ich mit meinem "bösen" vorhaben. 

Ich habe einen ebike Motor BBSHD (aktuell auch schon im Hyde verbaut)

Die einzige Frage die sich mir stellt: welche Tretlager breite habe ich hier zu erwarten?

Der BBSHD kann in Rahmen breiten 68mm-75mm verbaut werden. 

Passt der Motor hier rein, ich finde nirgends Angaben zum verbauten Tretlager oder laufe ich blind durch die Gegend? 

Würd mich freuen wenn mal einer nach messen könnte 

LG Dan0ne


----------



## SonicZeHeadshot (13. Januar 2021)

Moin moin. Ich hätte ein Reaction  TM Pro 2019 abzugeben. Antrieb ist überholt, Bremsen frisch gewartet neue Beläge und Öl. Rechnung der Teile liegt bei. Details erfahrt ihr per PM. Ansonsten stelle ich es später noch im Verkaufsbereich ein.


----------



## Toolkid (30. Januar 2021)

Jan02 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch ein 2018er TM.
> Die Kassette ist inzwischen runtergefahren und ich suche nach ner neuen. Das originale Schaltwerk wurde durch ein  Shimano XT RD-M8000-DGS ersetzt, der Schalthebel ist aber noch der alte. Was muss ich machen, um hinten eine 12er XT Kassette einzubauen?
> Muss ich Schalthebel oder Freilauf auch tauschen?
> MfG Jan


Falls du noch auf Infos wartest:


Jan02 schrieb:


> Was muss ich machen, um hinten eine 12er XT Kassette einzubauen?


Alte Kassette runter, 12fach Kassette drauf.


Jan02 schrieb:


> Muss ich Schalthebel oder Freilauf auch tauschen?


Wenn du das  Schaltwerk in 12fach schalten willst, brauchst du entsprechende Hebel.
Es gibt 12fach Kassette für den HG-Freilauf mit 11Zähnen am kleinsten Ritzel.
Für weniger benötigst du entweder einen Microspline oder einen XD(+) Freilauf. Wobei fraglich ist, ob es einen solchen bei einem 1200€ Rad nachzurüsten gibt.


----------



## odolmann (6. April 2021)

Hallo, ich überlege ein 2019er TM Pro in Größe 16 für die Junior (1,44m / 67cm Schrittlänge) anzuschaffen. Hat das Bike jemand in der kleinsten Größe in Verwendung? Wir fahren von Touren bis Flowtrails alles, man liest in Testberichten dass es eher eine XC Geometrie hätte und damit bergab nicht so laufruhig wäre.


----------



## Realmoe (27. Mai 2021)

Hi,

Bin neu hier... moin.
Mir ist was ganz Tolles passiert!
Hatte mir 2009 ein Cube Acid gekauft, was gegen 2018/19 den Geist aufgegeben hat... Also stand ein neues Bike an. Hatte mich sofort in das Cube Reaction TM 2019 verliebt.
Ausverkauft. 
Später, 2020er Version vergriffen :-( 
Ende 2020 auf die Neuankündigung gewartet, nachts 01.00 Uhr: sandfarben,... egal. Cooles Bike. Bis heute keins bekommen. Corona etc...
Letzte Woche bissl gegoogelt. Irgendwo auf der 87ten Googleseite habe ich einen Händler gefunden, der bei Trail Bikes ein Bild vom Cube Reaction 2019... nur ein Bild!!!
Egal, angerufen:

"Ja, eins hab ich hier noch. 2019. 22 Zoll. Originalverpackt im Karton"



Junge!! GEKAUFT. Wie geil!
Was gibt es denn für Zufälle.

Jetzt steht es hier, ich liebe es


----------



## DerHackbart (27. Mai 2021)

Realmoe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin neu hier... moin.
> Mir ist was ganz Tolles passiert!
> ...


Glückwunsch. Manchmal muss man einfach Glück haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Realmoe (27. Mai 2021)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Manchmal muss man einfach Glück haben.


Danke dir...

Wo ich gerade mal hier bin.
Kennt jemand den genauen Farbton von dem CubeLogo vom 2019er TM.

Neongelb würde ich ja sagen, aber blind passende Teile zu kaufen die auch "neongelb" heissen, das wird nix.
Kennt jemand den RAL Ton oder Foliennummern von Oracal etc.

Würde gerne ein paar Akzente in der gleichen Farbe setzen


----------



## Realmoe (8. Juli 2021)

So... habe den grünlichen Farbton gefunden. Leider gibt es fast nix, was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung geht.
Habe mich für Neon Gelb entschieden. Da gibt es mehr Auswahl ;-)
Es kommen noch 1-2 kleinere Texte oder der Nickname, mal schauen


----------



## SuperiorF40 (12. Juli 2021)

Ready für den Keiler Bike Marathon in Lohr am Main.

Wenigstens beim Gewicht bin ich ziemlich weit vorne, mit 12,8 kg inkl. Pedale 🤪


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. August 2021)

Cube stellt heute wieder die neuen Modelle vor. 
Hier das neue TM. 








						Cube Reaction TM olive´n´lime
					

RockShox Fahrwerk, Sram Eagle 1x12 Schaltung und hydraulische Magura Scheibenbremsen: mit Vollgas auf allen Trails



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Remux (3. August 2021)

Ich glaube tiefer gings im Regal der Komponenten nicht mehr 🤣

Wenn Cube selbst schon 14,7kg angibt... 

Da ist dann eindeutig das Radon Cragger die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. August 2021)

Komische Kombi auch, Newmen Cockpit, X1 Kurbel aber unbenutzbares SX/NX-Geraffel und billigste Gabel und Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (3. August 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Komische Kombi auch, Newmen Cockpit, X1 Kurbel aber unbenutzbares SX/NX-Geraffel und billigste Gabel und Laufräder


Eben das, was gerade günstig oder überhaupt beschafft werden kann.


----------



## Remux (3. August 2021)

Da wärs wohl gescheiter gewesen wenn sie sich das Modell komplett gespart hätten. Das kauft echt nur jemand, der sich überhaupt gar nicht mit der Materie auskennt. Ich mein quasi 15kg für ein Hardtail für 1349€... und dann noch Komponenten für die Tonne.


----------



## HugoDD (8. September 2021)

Abend 

wie sind eure Erfahrungen zur Größe beim 2020 ?
18 oder 20“ bei 1,74m und 82er schritt?


----------



## MTBpleasure (9. September 2021)

Bei 174 cm Größe würde ich das 18" nehmen. Ich hatte das 20" bei 185 cm Größe.


----------



## HugoDD (9. September 2021)

Super, danke. 
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann, was an maximaler kettenblattgröße drauf passt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## catman74 (13. September 2021)

Hallo, ich bin 176cm und habe 83cm Schrittlänge und das 20" passt mir.

Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Nerolas (17. September 2021)

Moin Leute!

bin ein absoluter Frischling was den MTB-Sport im Allgemeinen angeht. Kurz zu mir:

Bin 27, noch Student aber kurz vor dem Abschluss, komme aus Göttingen und habe vor ca. 3 Jahren angefangen Gefallen daran zu finden durch den Göttinger Wald und die Umgebung zu brettern. Habe nie ein gescheites Fahrrad besessen. Erstes Hollandrad wurde geklaut. Student ohne Geld. Also wurde im Baumarkt für 250€ ein Fabrikschrott-MTB gekauft (ich wusste es nicht besser). Hat überraschend gut gehalten, dafür dass ich angefangen habe das Teil einfach quer durch den Wald zu jagen.

Nach ca. 3 Monaten musste ich damit aufhören, weil die Gabel so oft durchschlug, alle Lager schon so kaputt waren und mir die Kette beim Klettern sogar 2 mal unter Vollspannung gerissen ist (ich hoffe, dass ich später noch Kinder bekommen kann ;-), dass ich wusste: noch 2-3 Touren mehr und der Rahmen bricht mir unter meinem aller Wertesten zusammen. Und da ich das „Bike“ (wenn dieser Drahtesel denn einer solchen Bezeichnung überhaupt noch würdig war) wenigstens noch für die Stadt gebrauchen wollte, um von A nach B zu kommen, musste ich mit meinen Experimenten im Wald leider aufhören.

Also wurde tatsächlich in Ermangelung eines gescheiten MTBs (und des passenden Kleingeldes für ein solches) das Hobby zwangsmäßig eingestampft. Sehr schade!

Nun, zwei Jahre später, wurde mir ernsthaft dieses Klappergestell geklaut, obwohl es mit einem Bügelschloss gesichert war. Sei es drum. Ein neues Rad muss her. 

Anforderungsprofil: 

Max. 1350€
Hardtail bevorzugt (da es in der Preisklasse ja kein gescheites Fully gibt und ein Hardtail für mich als Anfänger vollkommen klar geht)
gelegentliche Stadtfahrten
primär geeignet um meine „Experimente“ im Wald von vor 2 Jahren wieder aufzunehmen! 
sprich: Cross-Country, ein bisschen „Downhill“ bzw. eher Trail. Keine Drops oder so. Vielleicht mal gelegentliche kleine Sprünge bis 50cm oder so. Ansonsten soll es über „Stock und Stein“ poltern können, ohne wieder direkt kaputt zu gehen. Anfängerprofil halt. Auch gerne mal für eine 30-50km Sonntags-Radtour mit Freunden.

Idee: Cube Reaction TM 2021. Fand das Bike toll. Überall ausverkauft. Gut. Dann das 2022er Modell?

Habe mich lange „schlau“ gelesen und bin jetzt immer noch ein Newbie was die Komponenten-Qualität angeht. Ich dachte tatsächlich, dass Sram NX/SX (auch wenn SX wohl schon untere Kategorie ist) noch klar gehen würden. Dann hat das 2022er im Vergleich zum 2021er immerhin eine RockShox Gabel und 200er/180er Scheiben mit 4/2 Kolben. Maxxis Reifen scheinen solide zu sein. Was Kurbel, Lenker, Griffe etc. angeht habe ich immer noch gar keine Ahnung.

Mein vorschnelles Fazit: Gutes Bike? Habe es bestellt. Soll dieses KW (37.) bei Cube produziert werden. Wird dann irgendwann in 1-2 geliefert.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, meine Frage: 
Ist das Bike wirklich so schlecht wie hier geschrieben wurde? Könnte die Bestellung noch stornieren/widerrufen. Die 14,7kg sind mir tatsachlich auch aufgefallen, frage mich auch wie dieses hohe Gewicht überhaupt zustande kommen kann, aber ich dachte mir, dass das noch okay sei. Sollte ich mich lieber umorientieren? Wäre das 2021er-Modell denn eine bessere Wahl? Hätte eventuell Möglichkeiten an ein gebrauchtes 2021 dran zu kommen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Nerolas (17. September 2021)

Da der Text bisschen lang geworden ist, noch mal kurz und knackig:

Ist die Ausstattung des Cube Reaction TM 2022 wirklich so schlecht?

Das Teil ist in der Tat mit 14,7 kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber NX Schaltwerk, und SX Hebel und Kette sind doch okay oder? Also für ein Mittelklasse- bis Einsteiger-Hardtail.

Und die 130mm Rockshox 35 Silver Air mit Turnkey, die X1 Kurbel, die Magura MT Thirty Bremsen, die Maxxis Reifen, die Dropper Post und das Newman Cockpit sind doch nicht komplett schlecht oder?

Da ich noch neu bin, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mich jemand aufklärt, warum das Bike so schlecht sein soll und welche Alternative ich mir lieber bestellen sollte?  Dankeschön!


----------



## Robertalain (5. Dezember 2021)

Hi
Ich habe das 2022 und bin SUPER Zufrieden. !!!
Du machst nichts falsch damit.


----------



## Robertalain (5. Dezember 2021)

Hi
Ich habe das 2022 und bin SUPER Zufrieden. !!!
Du machst nichts falsch damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (8. Dezember 2021)

Robertalain schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe das 2022 und bin SUPER Zufrieden. !!!
> Du machst nichts falsch damit.



Bilder sagen mehr als zwei Post´s. _g_


----------



## cohulen (14. Dezember 2021)

Frage: ich habe das 2021 Reaction TM (Größe 18, 29") und bin generell damit zufrieden, würde aber gern, wie bei den älteren Modele, mit 27,5"s fahren. Weisst ihr ob das geht? 
Danke!


----------



## Hmmwv (14. Dezember 2021)

RAHMENAluminium Lite, Trail Motion Geometry, AMF, ARG, Internal Cable Routing, Easy Mount Kickstand Ready, Tapered Headtube, Press Fit BB, Fits up to 2.8" 27.5+ Tires









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV |  Reaction TM desert´n´orange
					

Große Laufräder, Steckachsen, eine 130 mm Luftfedergabel und eine 1x12-Schaltung von Sram ergeben: ein waschechtes Hardtail



					archiv.cube.eu
				




Ja, verwende im 20er Modell von 2,2-2,6" 27,5+ je nach Radsatz.


----------



## Jeromerose (14. Juli 2022)

Hallöchen, ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob man auf die Felgen schmalere Reifen ziehen kann. Fahre tubeless und muss sagen, dass ich eher an Touren interessiert bin. Die Schlappen sind mir dafür echt zu dick. 140km waren echt anstrengend. 
Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?
LG Jerome


----------

